# Wellington Enterprise Inc.?



## TexasP&P

Anyone have any experience with Wellington Enterprise? http://www.wellington-enterprise.com
Got an email from them about working with them, they claim to have 37 clients (in the email). Nothing showed up in the searches. Anyone have any information or opinions on these guys? Thanks!


----------



## david

*Hi*

cant say ive heard of them but new ones coming up everyday like clockwork some are only contractors hoping for a contract then no work lot of that around


----------



## JoeInPI

For most of these places, a "client" means some dude that asked if they could cut his grass when he finished cutting the neighbor's lawn. Don't be fooled that a "client" is some rich bank with 500 homes waiting for you on their list.


----------



## JDRM

Nada


----------



## TexasP&P

I would definitely avoid them just based off of the service agreement they sent me. I really hope everyone reads those before signing. A lot of massive red flags can be hidden in those things.


----------



## Fantasticfordme

Wellington wanted to bring me on in Central Florida. A few red flags for me were A)They wanted to send me work orders before they had looked at or returned all the signed agreements B) They did not have a pricelist C) The big red flag was "you get paid when we get paid"..that means good luck getting paid D) They called me at 9 pm wanting me to roll out for them the next day..who does that? especially with a new contractor. The positive was the recruiter was quite polite and energetic and when I voiced my concerns of A through D she did not just laugh it off like I was the crazy one, usually when you decline their offer to work for free and spend months begging for your money they attack you like you are crazy to turn down being a indentured servant. My advice would be to decline unless you get payment terms in a written agreement. Also I have been reading the posts here for a few years and enjoy many of the threads as well as find them informative and thought I would chime in with my first one.


----------



## TexasP&P

Thanks for chiming in. Yeah the no price sheet threw me too. Even the companies I new were going to be bad had a price sheet. And yes, the you get paid when we get paid is a joke. That means 60+ days to get paid. If you do. I did one job for a company out of California that did that. Well originally they told us they were a "national" with a lot of large accounts. What they meant was, they were a regional company with national coverage. I didn't want to sign up with them, but the first WO they sent was $450 just to wipe down a bunch of cabinets with bleach. 30 minute job including the drive, couldn't pass that up. But then every bid I turned in was declined, first check took almost 4 months to show up.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Wellington Enterprise*

Greetings Contractors: 

I just wanted to jump in here to say that we are a real company. I am the CEO and you do not find any trash on the internet because we pay our vendors and pay quickly. Non of my vendors wait more than 30 days for payment, period. We pay out within 72 hours after we receive payment. We currently have 39 clients. Only 2 of those are middle men, the rest are direct with the bank or client. We are nationwide and are in the process of hiring because we just signed contracts with Freddie Mac and Fannie May. So all I ask, is don't speak bad about a company unless you have direct knowledge of the company. I know that there are a lot of bad apples in this industry, but we are not one of them. As far as a price list it really is hard to supply one of those because we work off a percentage of what our clients pay. Each client pays a different rate. If anyone really has a problem with not having one, contact me (contact info listed below) I will put one together for you, however know that if that happens I will be forced to give you the rates off our client that pays the least amount and when you complete work for a higher paying customer so the contractor looses money. But I will be happy to take more than we normally do to supply a flat rate chart to anyone that wants it. Just so you know my company never asks anyone to do work prior to completing the contract and receiving IC01 clearance. 

Thanks, 

A. Wellington 
1-844-643-5834


----------



## Wannabe

Nice post. Good some a company come on and be directly involved on a Public Forum.


----------



## safeguard dropout

I agree. Being involved on these boards helps keep things honest, something you don't always get with one sided stories. Thank you Wellington. Now, what do you say to "4 months for a check to show up"?


----------



## BRADSConst

safeguard dropout said:


> I agree. Being involved on these boards helps keep things honest, something you don't always get with one sided stories. Thank you Wellington. Now, what do you say to "4 months for a check to show up"?


 I would say one post asking not to be bashed on an open forum is far from being involved.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## PropPresPro

Wannabe said:


> Nice post. Good some a company come on and be directly involved on a Public Forum.


Yep, it happens from time to time.
Usually a company will show up here listing their contact information and blowing their own horn about how they are different than all the others.
There are some good, even great companies out there to work with - Fact is, none of them have _ever_ needed to jump on a forum to spin their own reputation, ever!
Time will tell. . .


----------



## safeguard dropout

BRADSConst said:


> I would say one post asking not to be bashed on an open forum is far from being involved.:vs_no_no_no:


Again I agree, that's why I asked for a response to a bashing. I'm guessing it was just a plug seeing he posted his phone number.


----------



## Cleanupman

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Greetings Contractors:
> 
> I just wanted to jump in here to say that we are a real company. I am the CEO and you do not find any trash on the internet because we pay our vendors and pay quickly. Non of my vendors wait more than 30 days for payment, period. We pay out within 72 hours after we receive payment. We currently have 39 clients. Only 2 of those are middle men, the rest are direct with the bank or client. We are nationwide and are in the process of hiring because we just signed contracts with Freddie Mac and Fannie May. So all I ask, is don't speak bad about a company unless you have direct knowledge of the company. I know that there are a lot of bad apples in this industry, but we are not one of them. As far as a price list it really is hard to supply one of those because we work off a percentage of what our clients pay. Each client pays a different rate. If anyone really has a problem with not having one, contact me (contact info listed below) I will put one together for you, however know that if that happens I will be forced to give you the rates off our client that pays the least amount and when you complete work for a higher paying customer so the contractor looses money. But I will be happy to take more than we normally do to supply a flat rate chart to anyone that wants it. Just so you know my company never asks anyone to do work prior to completing the contract and receiving IC01 clearance.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A. Wellington
> 1-844-643-5834



Just curious...

You must wait till you are paid to pay your workers????
This tells me you're not liquid and if something goes wrong with you getting paid....well you know the song and dance...

I would be interested in reviewing your contract....
Like the other guy said....nice to actually see someone step into the ffire and represent themselves instead of someone else speaking for them....


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Wellington Enterprise*

I would not have any vendors waiting for a check for 4 months. I had one vendor in SC that came back as IC04, I notified all my clients that this person had performed work and came back as an IC04. I gave all the clients the choice to pay for the work or not to pay. None of them decided to pay of course. So this vendor is the only vendor that our company never paid. You are told up front that you need to pass the criminal background check. Now we do not work anyone without an IC01 in hand. Also we do not issue checks we pay only by direct deposit.


----------



## Cleanupman

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> I would not have any vendors waiting for a check for 4 months. I had one vendor in SC that came back as IC04, I notified all my clients that this person had performed work and came back as an IC04. I gave all the clients the choice to pay for the work or not to pay. None of them decided to pay of course. So this vendor is the only vendor that our company never paid. You are told up front that you need to pass the criminal background check. Now we do not work anyone without an IC01 in hand. Also we do not issue checks we pay only by direct deposit.



Your BC are being performed BY?????


----------



## mike2153

Cleanupman said:


> Your BC are being performed BY?????


Typical bull**** answer seen it to many times

Shows me irrelevant you shouldn't have sent him on jobs and to me you not paying him even if he came back as a murder you used his labor, time, and his money, takes 5 mins to do a easy bg check 

To me your a thief for not paying him even if you didn't get paid which again is your fault for not having all info and sending him to work. Hope he sues you


----------



## sixxgunner

Good information to process! Thanks for the feedback on this vendor!


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

mike2153 said:


> Typical bull**** answer seen it to many times
> 
> Shows me irrelevant you shouldn't have sent him on jobs and to me you not paying him even if he came back as a murder you used his labor, time, and his money, takes 5 mins to do a bg check
> 
> To me your a thief for not paying him even if you didn't get paid which again is your fault for not having all info and sending him to work. Hope he sues you


It takes up to 21 days for bg to come back. We told this vendor to supply us with a local background check from the local police department. He supplied a fake one. Also we sent our QC guys like we do all our jobs within 72 hours after his jobs were completed and he never completed a job correctly. You are only talking about a week that he actually performed and work. In my opinion this guy was trying to scam us from the beginning. So calling me a thief is totally wrong. But this is America and you are certainly entitled to your thoughts. I would just ask that If you have all this knowledge about this industry, then why are you not directly contracted with the banks and running your successfully business? It is not that hard to get contracts with direct clients instead of using a middle man. Just up your limits on your insurance get bonded and a few other things, show that you are experienced and have the resources to finance the operations in the states you want to operate in, and I am sure you can do it. The put yourself in my shoes would you really pay a contractor for work that 1) was completed wrong even though on the work order it spells out what to do step by step 2) to a person that supplied you with a fake police back ground from the local authorities 3) then the real back ground comes back IC04 the worst you can get with Aspen Grove. 

Then you are required to notify your clients, and they don't pay you? We actually paid another contractor to go behind him and fix all the stuff he did not do. So again, know the facts before you slam some one. Also I wish he would sue me, first they would arrest him once he showed in court because of all the outstanding warrants and second no judge in America would grant a judgement. I wish you much success in your endeavors. Have a great successful carrier.


----------



## mike2153

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> It takes up to 21 days for bg to come back. We told this vendor to supply us with a local background check from the local police department. He supplied a fake one. Also we sent our QC guys like we do all our jobs within 72 hours after his jobs were completed and he never completed a job correctly. You are only talking about a week that he actually performed and work. In my opinion this guy was trying to scam us from the beginning. So calling me a thief is totally wrong. But this is America and you are certainly entitled to your thoughts. I would just ask that If you have all this knowledge about this industry, then why are you not directly contracted with the banks and running your successfully business? It is not that hard to get contracts with direct clients instead of using a middle man. Just up your limits on your insurance get bonded and a few other things, show that you are experienced and have the resources to finance the operations in the states you want to operate in, and I am sure you can do it. The put yourself in my shoes would you really pay a contractor for work that 1) was completed wrong even though on the work order it spells out what to do step by step 2) to a person that supplied you with a fake police back ground from the local authorities 3) then the real back ground comes back IC04 the worst you can get with Aspen Grove.
> 
> Then you are required to notify your clients, and they don't pay you? We actually paid another contractor to go behind him and fix all the stuff he did not do. So again, know the facts before you slam some one. Also I wish he would sue me, first they would arrest him once he showed in court because of all the outstanding warrants and second no judge in America would grant a judgement. I wish you much success in your endeavors. Have a great successful carrier.


I know what a ic4 is again why didn't you pay him out of your own pocket like i said i don't care what it came back as you stole his time, probably supplies and you don't have a price sheet. I would beg to differ on the civil suit even if he is arrested. You made what others where already thinking and finished it with the way you did. Wish you the best also I'm sure vendors from here will be jumping to work for you


----------



## mike2153

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> 1) was completed wrong even though on the work order it spells out what to do step by step 2) to a person that supplied you with a fake police back ground from the local authorities 3) then the real back ground comes back IC04 the worst you can get with Aspen Grove.
> 
> Then you are required to notify your clients, and they don't pay you? We actually paid another contractor to go behind him and fix all the stuff he did not do. So again, know the facts before you slam some one. Also I wish he would sue me, first they would arrest him once he showed in court because of all the outstanding warrants and second no judge in America would grant a judgement. I wish you much success in your endeavors. Have a great successful carrier.



Give him a year anyone want to bet. I don't need you explaining anything to me thats what we read from the real people that are successful here. Not a company that googles there name and says **** I'm on preservation talk better get there and come up with some stuff you are a big red target. Good luck in your adventure of ripping of people, and paying slum rates why don't you post your RATES like you said you where going to?


----------



## Marshallone

Even if he wanted to pay him he disapeared no one know where he went to. Not going into details but I have seen Dr. Wellington dip into his pocket and make things right.


----------



## mike2153

Marshallone said:


> Even if he wanted to pay him he disapeared no one know where he went to. Not going into details but I have seen Dr. Wellington dip into his pocket and make things right.


Really another newbie you guys make it so obvious next will be another one lets see if anyone who actually worked for this guy with a account older then August 2015 and with more then 1 post.


----------



## madxtreme01

What background check takes 21 days? I have worked with aspen grove for a few years now and everything comes back in 72 hours. Also everyone here keeps talking about hud allowables. When was the last time you received this kind of fee working for a national? Most of the nationals are done working with the small guy and are looking for larger companies. That is why regionals exist. They take the high volume work from the national and give it to the little guy. It might not be fair, but we can't control the industry enough to make a change. Only options are to work for the nationals with a large territory, work for the regionals with a small territory, or go direct to the brokers, but that's not for P&P work, and not really enough value to say your successful.


----------



## Marshallone

If I remember right mine took a week and a half to get back. I'm retired military. I know another came back in 2 days. This one we were discussing took a while to get back and they let us know there was a problem and it took them another week or two to figure everything out.


----------



## Marshallone

So what mike2153 is saying, is that we can't post until we have a few posts? ha, ha. jk.


----------



## Marshallone

Just thirty more posts and then people will take me seriously.:vs_OMG:


----------



## BRADSConst

Marshallone said:


> So what mike2153 is saying, is that we can't post until we have a few posts? ha, ha. jk.


 No, what Mike is saying is you come here, don't post an introduction, and start defending another new member in your first post. Unfortunately, you don't have any street cred so what you post will be heavily scrutinized.

For example, I checked the back office just to make sure you weren't Wellington posting under another alias. Yes, it has happened before and I'm skeptical of the smoke blowing newbies.....


----------



## Marshallone

just being a smart aleck. Really planned on just lurking for a bit. I was the one that showed this to him.


----------



## NCnewbie

What's wrong with newbies??


----------



## Bigtrucker

Marshallone said:


> Even if he wanted to pay him he disapeared no one know where he went to. Not going into details but I have seen Dr. Wellington dip into his pocket and make things right.


 When he screwed the wrong person.
You have no right to not pay someone for his work because he's a liar im not paying him. You do have the right to fire him. Happens all the time in the trucking industry driver loses license and doesn't tell employer the employer has to pay him for his work.
You made the choice to hire him before his back ground check that's on you pal do diligence ( but we were desperate )
and stop hiring people with criminal records.
Cool company don't pass the back ground great I get free labor
rip off artist 

..


----------



## BRADSConst

NCnewbie said:


> What's wrong with newbies??


Absolutely nothing. I didn't come here and start out with 930+ posts. However, I will give more respect to the opinion of those that I know, have met in person or have 100's of posts, before I give that same level of respect to the person who makes his/her first post.

But that's just me. I'm a crazy cheesehead like that........


----------



## potterpm

*cheesehead*

Hey Brad,
im a packers fan too lol and i dont even live in Wisconson


BRADSConst said:


> Absolutely nothing. I didn't come here and start out with 930+ posts. However, I will give more respect to the opinion of those that I know, have met in person or have 100's of posts, before I give that same level of respect to the person who makes his/her first post.
> 
> But that's just me. I'm a crazy cheesehead like that........


----------



## madxtreme01

I get that the contractor works for whatever local company they get their work from, but any local company becomes a paper pusher also. How can a smaller company make it in this field when they are paying prior to being paid. Work orders don't always get approved for whatever reason, and the one performing the work is the one responsible for doing the work correctly. Although it may not be fair, but sh*t rolls downhill. I have never worked for a company that lays the money out waiting to be paid. The nationals pay when they pay, which in turn gets passed along to the contractors on their next pay cycle. It's just the way this industry works. I've always said if you want to be paid immediately, then go be an employee somewhere. That's not how this business works. With that being said, if you work directly for a national, most orders are paid within 30 days, and occasionally it could take up to 60 which I don't think is acceptable, but it depends more on the dollar amount for me to care.


----------



## BRADSConst

madxtreme01 said:


> I get that the contractor works for whatever local company they get their work from, but any local company becomes a paper pusher also. How can a smaller company make it in this field when they are paying prior to being paid. Work orders don't always get approved for whatever reason, and the one performing the work is the one responsible for doing the work correctly. Although it may not be fair, but sh*t rolls downhill. I have never worked for a company that lays the money out waiting to be paid. The nationals pay when they pay, which in turn gets passed along to the contractors on their next pay cycle. It's just the way this industry works. I've always said if you want to be paid immediately, then go be an employee somewhere. That's not how this business works. With that being said, if you work directly for a national, most orders are paid within 30 days, and occasionally it could take up to 60 which I don't think is acceptable, but it depends more on the dollar amount for me to care.


 I don't know where to start. If I subbed for you and you accepted my work, I expect to be paid. Period. You accepted it. I don't give two chits if your client accepts it or not. I contracted with you, not them. 

I lay out money all the time to my subs before I get paid. I have paid for concrete that I haven't been paid for, an AC unit I haven't been paid for, windows, electrical, etc. the list goes on and on. My subs aren't and should not be responsible for funding MY business. When I don't get paid, it's not their problem. It is mine. I accepted their work.

There is a big difference between "30 days net" and "30 days if/when/maybe" I get paid. I'm on a 30 day net schedule with FNMA rehabs. In 30 days, I will be paid. I don't give a chit if the SAMS vendor gets paid or not. That is their problem. They contracted with FNMA I didn't. 

Chit only rolls down hill if people let it. I guess I'm too old and jaded and I won't allow myself to end up under a pile of chit......


----------



## madxtreme01

BRADSConst said:


> I don't know where to start. If I subbed for you and you accepted my work, I expect to be paid. Period. You accepted it. I don't give two chits if your client accepts it or not. I contracted with you, not them.
> 
> I lay out money all the time to my subs before I get paid. I have paid for concrete that I haven't been paid for, an AC unit I haven't been paid for, windows, electrical, etc. the list goes on and on. My subs aren't and should not be responsible for funding MY business. When I don't get paid, it's not their problem. It is mine. I accepted their work.
> 
> There is a big difference between "30 days net" and "30 days if/when/maybe" I get paid. I'm on a 30 day net schedule with FNMA rehabs. In 30 days, I will be paid. I don't give a chit if the SAMS vendor gets paid or not. That is their problem. They contracted with FNMA I didn't.
> 
> Chit only rolls down hill if people let it. I guess I'm too old and jaded and I won't allow myself to end up under a pile of chit......




First off I don't do rehabs, I do P&P work and refuse to do REO here because of the low allowables. However your qc passing the work doesn't mean that the client will approve it. They technically work for the client, just not directly. I have lost this fight 1000x times with other people I have received work for. Although you are right and the subs should get paid if I approve what they have done, I didn't request the work, I only requested that they complete it, and when working with nationals if you don't do things this way, you will go broke. There are tons of reasons that they cut the bid or decide that the pics aren't good enough. The only way to guarantee to be paid properly is to work for an REO agent who supervises the process.


----------



## Wannabe

Madextreme,

You are correct you can go broke with how these Nationals operate BUT that does not change the fact YOU hired the sub thus you are responsible for their pay---not your client. 

I go to court for a non-pay customer in the amount of $58,000 in Nov (2 yrs wait). I paid all the subs $40,000+ Cuz I hired them....not the homeowner/client. 

By the way: my subs are loyal and know they get paid and don't worry about collections.


----------



## NCnewbie

BRADSConst said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with newbies??
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing. I didn't come here and start out with 930+ posts. However, I will give more respect to the opinion of those that I know, have met in person or have 100's of posts, before I give that same level of respect to the person who makes his/her first post.
> 
> But that's just me. I'm a crazy cheesehead like that........
Click to expand...

I know I was just throwing my 2 cents in about newbies given my username on here.

My tidbit about the pay, my regional pays me 2 weeks out 50% of the invoiced amount. Helps cover my out of pocket expenses. I then get paid the remainder when they get paid. They have been in the business enough to forsee what is going to get cut and what isn't going to pay out for what I bill and so far they're spot on about it. So far they've only been wrong once and to make it up to me they paid me without their discount. They didn't have to do that but that's how you keep good subs. Until you are able to takethe hit on some jobs and play the give and take game with the nationals without it effecting your subs, you don't need to be hiring subs in my opinion.


----------



## GTX63

Many folks are subs for a reason. Others are GCs.
The segment of subs that will agree to pay when paid isn't large.
The amount of contractors who will work for a regional or nationals terms also isn't very big.
What is common in all 50 states is that a sub will spend a half day, a tank of gas and drive three counties for his check rather than pick it out of his mail box in 48 hours. They will be coming down the ladder while hitting the last nail and calling you on their cell at the same time.


----------



## mike2153

Marshallone said:


> So what mike2153 is saying, is that we can't post until we have a few posts? ha, ha. jk.



No what i am saying is you have been here since August and are defending someone on first post. Yes only have about 30 post but i have been here 3 plus years. I just take in info here and if i have bad experiences with someone let other know thats all and so far i have been on point with buzcheck a broker i posted and I'm betting the one other person i will bring up depending how it goes thats all. If you had 1-2 post but were here for 1-2-3 years i would believe you but we have all been burnt here most anyways so to me your post is very lets just say perfect timing like the eBay seller who sells a 100 things for a buck has excellent feedback, then sells computers for the kill and never ships get the idea?


----------



## Zuse

NCnewbie said:


> I know I was just throwing my 2 cents in about newbies given my username on here.
> 
> My tidbit about the pay, my regional pays me 2 weeks out 50% of the invoiced amount. Helps cover my out of pocket expenses. I then get paid the remainder when they get paid. They have been in the business enough to forsee what is going to get cut and what isn't going to pay out for what I bill and so far they're spot on about it. So far they've only been wrong once and to make it up to me they paid me without their discount. They didn't have to do that but that's how you keep good subs. Until you are able to takethe hit on some jobs and play the give and take game with the nationals without it effecting your subs, you don't need to be hiring subs in my opinion.



Wow. sounds like a great gig you got going there.. Your so blessed..


----------



## NCnewbie

I give credit where it's due. My upper has taken great care of me.


----------



## madxtreme01

im not sure how you can judge someone on their business practices and how experienced they are based on the amount of time on this site or how many posts you have. This site is nothing in the grand scheme of things. Most of the posts I have seen have the same 30 people posting on them. I have been in this business since 2008 and opened my own company in 2010. I have been fairly successful with some hiccups along the way, but isn't that how we all learn? We all have different ways of running our own businesses as well. 

Back to the idea of paying when I get paid, if that isn't the way it works, then regionals should be giving out the money as the work is complete also since they aren't the one that created the order either. The only time you should wait to get paid is when working directly with the national. Unfortunately that really isn't the way it works and the way that all of you talk about getting paid immediately, I have yet to see.


----------



## GTX63

There are somewhere in the neighborhood of 5600 folks signed on as members. Most aren't active or at least logging on every day. It is much less, however there are a lot of lurkers, reps for nationals and others simply reading for the information. 
That said, some seem to confuse working for nationals as the model for all things preservation; that is because a portion of this industry holding contracts with someone else dictates terms rather than negotiating with the sub. 
McDonalds makes the most hamburgers, yet when I think of a hamburger I don't think of McDonalds.
NAMFS is not the contractor's friend. They never did a thing for me that I couldn't do for myself.

With the current exception of two nationals, all billing is based off of my system, not theirs. Those two pay within 15 business days. Checks come to our office, whether from the Spring Lick Savings and Loan or Wells Fargo, on our terms.
When I bid to rehab a property, I rarely use apps like CE. I base my numbers on my material and labor costs and the area the property is located. If I have to sub something, I add O&P to their figures.

Most regionals are/were started by people working for HUD or the nationals who saw the money being made and how the odds were being stacked for the house. Get bonded, better insurance, rent the old cell phone suite at a strip mall and voila, a couple contracts. They wear the same white shirt as I do; theirs just has a collar.
The adage of a "Day's pay for a day's work" is still applicable to Preservation.
If I lose an hvac guy in an area, need a furnace and central a/c installed now, I'll hire and get it done. If I tell them it'll be 60 days and maybe less than his invoice, or not at all, he'll come at me with a pipe wrench, then sue and lien. Without speaking for others, there are a whole lot of owners on this forum that pay their guys first and make plenty of money either thru nationals or thru clients with human dna. When I was in thick with nationals, I had zero subs willing to wait as long as I did for a check. Zero. Haven't met one in over 20 years. I suppose they do exist and as long as an owner is honest with himself and his guys, well then, good for them.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Wellington,

It wouldn't be to hard to slap a price sheet up.. I understand you have various accounts Ive gotten price sheets from others who column it out ie: co1 co2 co3.. Just to give an idea of what your paying. IMO you saying you cant is hiding something, Not saying you are but just what it seems to me.
If you let that contractor work and you didn't pay him shame on you. I understand he gave you a fake background check, but did you make a few calls on him? No? Hmmm you dropped the ball, he worked you pay. 
And not sure you meant it that way but, I for one am very happy with my "career" I do very well for myself and I hope Im not typing out of turn but..That was a but insulting. Just and FYI YOU guys emailed ME and asked me to fill out a packet. I asked for a price list first all I got back was silence, then another email a week later asking for our coverage area. So I sent my price list... Aint heard a thing since...


everyone else lol
I pay my guys for every job they do every week Im the one who waits to get paid, Its MY responsibility to make sure the job gets done right per the client regs. If my guys fail then that's on me, they work they get paid I chase the payment down, knock wood, I have NEVER had a chargeback nor a cut invoice. The guys who work for me would carve a kidney out with a spoon without hesitation for me. They know I may be a [email protected] but Ill defend them to the death and be fair and straight..


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Wellington Enterprise*



PPPrincessNOT said:


> Wellington,
> 
> It wouldn't be to hard to slap a price sheet up.. I understand you have various accounts Ive gotten price sheets from others who column it out ie: co1 co2 co3.. Just to give an idea of what your paying. IMO you saying you cant is hiding something, Not saying you are but just what it seems to me.
> If you let that contractor work and you didn't pay him shame on you. I understand he gave you a fake background check, but did you make a few calls on him? No? Hmmm you dropped the ball, he worked you pay.
> And not sure you meant it that way but, I for one am very happy with my "career" I do very well for myself and I hope Im not typing out of turn but..That was a but insulting. Just and FYI YOU guys emailed ME and asked me to fill out a packet. I asked for a price list first all I got back was silence, then another email a week later asking for our coverage area. So I sent my price list... Aint heard a thing since...
> 
> 
> everyone else lol
> I pay my guys for every job they do every week Im the one who waits to get paid, Its MY responsibility to make sure the job gets done right per the client regs. If my guys fail then that's on me, they work they get paid I chase the payment down, knock wood, I have NEVER had a chargeback nor a cut invoice. The guys who work for me would carve a kidney out with a spoon without hesitation for me. They know I may be a [email protected] but Ill defend them to the death and be fair and straight..


Hello- Sorry for the delay in responding to all this furry about my our company. I have been very busy and just found out that all the emails from this site were going to my junk folder. 

First let me make something crystal clear and then give an update to something. WE currently have nationwide close to 30K of active Property Preservation Agents completing P&P work on a daily basis for a wide range of our client base. NONE of them wait more than 30 days for any type of payment from us. We don't play any games saying the check is in the mail, we direct deposit all funds within 72 hours of receiving a payment from any client of ours. I would say 80% of our clients pay at least every 14 days. 10% pay on a weekly basis, 9% pay on a 21 day cycle and the other 1% pays net 30. So our property preservation agents are very happy with our payment schedule. Also we are the only company around that has internal contests each year based on the best Property Preservation Agent's score card. Each year our company gives the top PPA a 10K ($10,000) prize. Just for doing your job and doing it right and turning work in on time. We also do xmas bonuses and a bunch of other stuff that no other national company out there does to show our appreciation to our PPA's (labor) on the ground. We do this because without them our company would not be here. Our clients call on us because they know our PPA's go through a very tough training course, they must past tests and score high and we provide an overall better high class service than most other nationals out there. WE demand very high standards from our PPA's, in return our company treats them like royalty as we should. Myself and the executives here at the company have a combined experience in this industry of 40 years. So the reason this company is so strong is because of the folks on the ground, the employees and the leaders. We all work together to provide the best service to our clients. The one reason we don't just hand out price lists is because of our competitors. We have had issues with "fake" people signing up and disappearing once they receive the price list. So anyone that immediately asks for a price list, it throws up red flags and they are told that we do not provide one. However if someone is willing to complete the sign up process, sign the contract then attend our training course and pass, then complete one job, magically a price list is supplied to our PPA's. So all this hype is really over nothing. We pay out the best in the industry, I guarantee it. No one and I mean no one in the industry pays more than we do by client. Also our software lists all pricing in the for each line item so you know before you go complete the job what it pays for, we have a BATF department that our PPA's call into and speak to a live trained employee to add BATFS. We also pay to remove items such as things ranging from toothpaste, cologne, household chemicals, gasoline cans, paint cans, etc. one a per item basis not by the CYD. There is only one other national that does this that I know of. So it is not uncommon for a PPA to call in during an initial secure and say there is x amount of chemicals that need to be removed and get a BATF to remove it. A couple hundred dollar initial secure/services order can easily turn into a several thousand dollar job. All for bagging up some items during the same trip and disposing of them properly. 

Now back to the PPA that never got paid. If I had something to hide about that, I would not have even mentioned it. However our company is not in the wrong for the actions of this looser. We are now finding out that all of his photos were fake, He never cut one lawn EVER, apparently he would show up at the site, take before photos, and then when he got home fix the photos and add the meta data to the photos and send in the results as if he did the work. Not only this, but now our company is having to replace appliances that he apparently has stolen, and yes it is now proven that he was stealing them because he sold several of the appliances to a local store that required a copy of his ID and the local police in that state were able to track the appliances down. Also we are now involved with settling several claims by homeowners claiming that there belongings were taken during a few initial secures. We all know that homeowners have rights, and one of them are to claim any personal items within a certain time frame from a home being secured. The aftermath of this guy is still haunting us. So our company learned a lesson and we no longer allow anyone to work without an IC01 clearance level from Aspen, as well as we run them in another network and monitor it every 90 days. But also I need to point out that he signed a paper declaring he has never been convicted of a crime in other than minor speeding tickets in the past 10 years. This paper also states that in the event that he failed to disclose any criminal charges in the past 10 years that he understood that he may not get paid for any work he performed, and in fact it further stated that it was up to the client the work was performed and it would be very unlikely that he would receive payment should his criminal background came back as anything other than an IC01. 

So let's recap, this looser, provided fake documents, did not do any work (meaning NONE, no actual work was completed), our clients did not pay for any services (ZIP) so we did not make our normal percentage, we incurred expenses to dispatch the job and paid for the mobile app usage, we actually paid another PPA to go do the work, even though we did not get paid by the client, and now to-date we have now paid out around 32 K because of the stuff he stole. Who knows what else is going to come of this. So no our company will not say we are sorry, not feel guilty for not paying this LOOSER for what work he claimed to do, when all he did from the beginning was to perform a huge fraud against us and the industry. I am told by authorities this scheme is becoming a very big problem in our industry over the last 12 months. 

So in closing, WE are not a company that is out to hide or defraud anyone, we are in business to P&P work for our clients. Without PPA's (labor) we would not be where we are now.


----------



## K&L preservation

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Hello- Sorry for the delay in responding to all this furry about my our company. I have been very busy and just found out that all the emails from this site were going to my junk folder.
> 
> First let me make something crystal clear and then give an update to something. WE currently have nationwide close to 30K of active Property Preservation Agents completing P&P work on a daily basis for a wide range of our client base. NONE of them wait more than 30 days for any type of payment from us. We don't play any games saying the check is in the mail, we direct deposit all funds within 72 hours of receiving a payment from any client of ours. I would say 80% of our clients pay at least every 14 days. 10% pay on a weekly basis, 9% pay on a 21 day cycle and the other 1% pays net 30. So our property preservation agents are very happy with our payment schedule. Also we are the only company around that has internal contests each year based on the best Property Preservation Agent's score card. Each year our company gives the top PPA a 10K ($10,000) prize. Just for doing your job and doing it right and turning work in on time. We also do xmas bonuses and a bunch of other stuff that no other national company out there does to show our appreciation to our PPA's (labor) on the ground. We do this because without them our company would not be here. Our clients call on us because they know our PPA's go through a very tough training course, they must past tests and score high and we provide an overall better high class service than most other nationals out there. WE demand very high standards from our PPA's, in return our company treats them like royalty as we should. Myself and the executives here at the company have a combined experience in this industry of 40 years. So the reason this company is so strong is because of the folks on the ground, the employees and the leaders. We all work together to provide the best service to our clients. The one reason we don't just hand out price lists is because of our competitors. We have had issues with "fake" people signing up and disappearing once they receive the price list. So anyone that immediately asks for a price list, it throws up red flags and they are told that we do not provide one. However if someone is willing to complete the sign up process, sign the contract then attend our training course and pass, then complete one job, magically a price list is supplied to our PPA's. So all this hype is really over nothing. We pay out the best in the industry, I guarantee it. No one and I mean no one in the industry pays more than we do by client. Also our software lists all pricing in the for each line item so you know before you go complete the job what it pays for, we have a BATF department that our PPA's call into and speak to a live trained employee to add BATFS. We also pay to remove items such as things ranging from toothpaste, cologne, household chemicals, gasoline cans, paint cans, etc. one a per item basis not by the CYD. There is only one other national that does this that I know of. So it is not uncommon for a PPA to call in during an initial secure and say there is x amount of chemicals that need to be removed and get a BATF to remove it. A couple hundred dollar initial secure/services order can easily turn into a several thousand dollar job. All for bagging up some items during the same trip and disposing of them properly.
> 
> Now back to the PPA that never got paid. If I had something to hide about that, I would not have even mentioned it. However our company is not in the wrong for the actions of this looser. We are now finding out that all of his photos were fake, He never cut one lawn EVER, apparently he would show up at the site, take before photos, and then when he got home fix the photos and add the meta data to the photos and send in the results as if he did the work. Not only this, but now our company is having to replace appliances that he apparently has stolen, and yes it is now proven that he was stealing them because he sold several of the appliances to a local store that required a copy of his ID and the local police in that state were able to track the appliances down. Also we are now involved with settling several claims by homeowners claiming that there belongings were taken during a few initial secures. We all know that homeowners have rights, and one of them are to claim any personal items within a certain time frame from a home being secured. The aftermath of this guy is still haunting us. So our company learned a lesson and we no longer allow anyone to work without an IC01 clearance level from Aspen, as well as we run them in another network and monitor it every 90 days. But also I need to point out that he signed a paper declaring he has never been convicted of a crime in other than minor speeding tickets in the past 10 years. This paper also states that in the event that he failed to disclose any criminal charges in the past 10 years that he understood that he may not get paid for any work he performed, and in fact it further stated that it was up to the client the work was performed and it would be very unlikely that he would receive payment should his criminal background came back as anything other than an IC01.
> 
> So let's recap, this looser, provided fake documents, did not do any work (meaning NONE, no actual work was completed), our clients did not pay for any services (ZIP) so we did not make our normal percentage, we incurred expenses to dispatch the job and paid for the mobile app usage, we actually paid another PPA to go do the work, even though we did not get paid by the client, and now to-date we have now paid out around 32 K because of the stuff he stole. Who knows what else is going to come of this. So no our company will not say we are sorry, not feel guilty for not paying this LOOSER for what work he claimed to do, when all he did from the beginning was to perform a huge fraud against us and the industry. I am told by authorities this scheme is becoming a very big problem in our industry over the last 12 months.
> 
> So in closing, WE are not a company that is out to hide or defraud anyone, we are in business to P&P work for our clients. Without PPA's (labor) we would not be where we are now.




Still no prices sheet? Must be $25 initial cuts and $15 a cube, $50 wints..


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Mommy*



Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Hello- Sorry for the delay in responding to all this furry about my our company. I have been very busy and just found out that all the emails from this site were going to my junk folder.
> 
> First let me make something crystal clear and then give an update to something. WE currently have nationwide close to 30K of active Property Preservation Agents completing P&P work on a daily basis for a wide range of our client base. NONE of them wait more than 30 days for any type of payment from us. We don't play any games saying the check is in the mail, we direct deposit all funds within 72 hours of receiving a payment from any client of ours. I would say 80% of our clients pay at least every 14 days. 10% pay on a weekly basis, 9% pay on a 21 day cycle and the other 1% pays net 30. So our property preservation agents are very happy with our payment schedule. Also we are the only company around that has internal contests each year based on the best Property Preservation Agent's score card. Each year our company gives the top PPA a 10K ($10,000) prize. Just for doing your job and doing it right and turning work in on time. We also do xmas bonuses and a bunch of other stuff that no other national company out there does to show our appreciation to our PPA's (labor) on the ground. We do this because without them our company would not be here. Our clients call on us because they know our PPA's go through a very tough training course, they must past tests and score high and we provide an overall better high class service than most other nationals out there. WE demand very high standards from our PPA's, in return our company treats them like royalty as we should. Myself and the executives here at the company have a combined experience in this industry of 40 years. So the reason this company is so strong is because of the folks on the ground, the employees and the leaders. We all work together to provide the best service to our clients. The one reason we don't just hand out price lists is because of our competitors. We have had issues with "fake" people signing up and disappearing once they receive the price list. So anyone that immediately asks for a price list, it throws up red flags and they are told that we do not provide one. However if someone is willing to complete the sign up process, sign the contract then attend our training course and pass, then complete one job, magically a price list is supplied to our PPA's. So all this hype is really over nothing. We pay out the best in the industry, I guarantee it. No one and I mean no one in the industry pays more than we do by client. Also our software lists all pricing in the for each line item so you know before you go complete the job what it pays for, we have a BATF department that our PPA's call into and speak to a live trained employee to add BATFS. We also pay to remove items such as things ranging from toothpaste, cologne, household chemicals, gasoline cans, paint cans, etc. one a per item basis not by the CYD. There is only one other national that does this that I know of. So it is not uncommon for a PPA to call in during an initial secure and say there is x amount of chemicals that need to be removed and get a BATF to remove it. A couple hundred dollar initial secure/services order can easily turn into a several thousand dollar job. All for bagging up some items during the same trip and disposing of them properly.
> 
> Now back to the PPA that never got paid. If I had something to hide about that, I would not have even mentioned it. However our company is not in the wrong for the actions of this looser. We are now finding out that all of his photos were fake, He never cut one lawn EVER, apparently he would show up at the site, take before photos, and then when he got home fix the photos and add the meta data to the photos and send in the results as if he did the work. Not only this, but now our company is having to replace appliances that he apparently has stolen, and yes it is now proven that he was stealing them because he sold several of the appliances to a local store that required a copy of his ID and the local police in that state were able to track the appliances down. Also we are now involved with settling several claims by homeowners claiming that there belongings were taken during a few initial secures. We all know that homeowners have rights, and one of them are to claim any personal items within a certain time frame from a home being secured. The aftermath of this guy is still haunting us. So our company learned a lesson and we no longer allow anyone to work without an IC01 clearance level from Aspen, as well as we run them in another network and monitor it every 90 days. But also I need to point out that he signed a paper declaring he has never been convicted of a crime in other than minor speeding tickets in the past 10 years. This paper also states that in the event that he failed to disclose any criminal charges in the past 10 years that he understood that he may not get paid for any work he performed, and in fact it further stated that it was up to the client the work was performed and it would be very unlikely that he would receive payment should his criminal background came back as anything other than an IC01.
> 
> So let's recap, this looser, provided fake documents, did not do any work (meaning NONE, no actual work was completed), our clients did not pay for any services (ZIP) so we did not make our normal percentage, we incurred expenses to dispatch the job and paid for the mobile app usage, we actually paid another PPA to go do the work, even though we did not get paid by the client, and now to-date we have now paid out around 32 K because of the stuff he stole. Who knows what else is going to come of this. So no our company will not say we are sorry, not feel guilty for not paying this LOOSER for what work he claimed to do, when all he did from the beginning was to perform a huge fraud against us and the industry. I am told by authorities this scheme is becoming a very big problem in our industry over the last 12 months.
> 
> So in closing, WE are not a company that is out to hide or defraud anyone, we are in business to P&P work for our clients. Without PPA's (labor) we would not be where we are now.


Im so proud of you honey
30,000 workers that's like 600 a state.
and Honey you claimed that the 1 worker you screwed didn't do ANY work so of course you wouldn't pay him.
But just like I taught you still try and bill the client. 
and a little more advise.
I don't think the people on here will believe picking up a few tubes of toothpaste, 409, bleach and a few radioactive materials and turn that few hundred dollar order to thousands.

Oh by the way hows the hair growing scam and diet pills working out
sales up or down

sincerely 
MOMMY


----------



## PropPresPro

*Um. . . No*



Wellington-Enterprise said:


> . . .However if someone is willing to complete the sign up process, sign the contract then attend our training course and pass, then complete one job, magically a price list is supplied to our PPA's. . .


:vs_no_no_no:
I need to know what I will be paid before I can make an informed decision as to whether I'll execute a legal contract with a company, or to invest my most precious asset - time - into your "training course" rolleyes, or even complete _any_ work based solely on your guarantee of "magic".


----------



## NCnewbie

If something sounds too good to be true...


----------



## cover2

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Hello- Sorry for the delay in responding to all this furry about my our company. I have been very busy and just found out that all the emails from this site were going to my junk folder.
> 
> First let me make something crystal clear and then give an update to something. WE currently have nationwide close to 30K of active Property Preservation Agents completing P&P work on a daily basis for a wide range of our client base. NONE of them wait more than 30 days for any type of payment from us. We don't play any games saying the check is in the mail, we direct deposit all funds within 72 hours of receiving a payment from any client of ours. I would say 80% of our clients pay at least every 14 days. 10% pay on a weekly basis, 9% pay on a 21 day cycle and the other 1% pays net 30. So our property preservation agents are very happy with our payment schedule. Also we are the only company around that has internal contests each year based on the best Property Preservation Agent's score card. Each year our company gives the top PPA a 10K ($10,000) prize. Just for doing your job and doing it right and turning work in on time. We also do xmas bonuses and a bunch of other stuff that no other national company out there does to show our appreciation to our PPA's (labor) on the ground. We do this because without them our company would not be here. Our clients call on us because they know our PPA's go through a very tough training course, they must past tests and score high and we provide an overall better high class service than most other nationals out there. WE demand very high standards from our PPA's, in return our company treats them like royalty as we should. Myself and the executives here at the company have a combined experience in this industry of 40 years. So the reason this company is so strong is because of the folks on the ground, the employees and the leaders. We all work together to provide the best service to our clients. The one reason we don't just hand out price lists is because of our competitors. We have had issues with "fake" people signing up and disappearing once they receive the price list. So anyone that immediately asks for a price list, it throws up red flags and they are told that we do not provide one. However if someone is willing to complete the sign up process, sign the contract then attend our training course and pass, then complete one job, magically a price list is supplied to our PPA's. So all this hype is really over nothing. We pay out the best in the industry, I guarantee it. No one and I mean no one in the industry pays more than we do by client. Also our software lists all pricing in the for each line item so you know before you go complete the job what it pays for, we have a BATF department that our PPA's call into and speak to a live trained employee to add BATFS. We also pay to remove items such as things ranging from toothpaste, cologne, household chemicals, gasoline cans, paint cans, etc. one a per item basis not by the CYD. There is only one other national that does this that I know of. So it is not uncommon for a PPA to call in during an initial secure and say there is x amount of chemicals that need to be removed and get a BATF to remove it. A couple hundred dollar initial secure/services order can easily turn into a several thousand dollar job. All for bagging up some items during the same trip and disposing of them properly.
> 
> Now back to the PPA that never got paid. If I had something to hide about that, I would not have even mentioned it. However our company is not in the wrong for the actions of this looser. We are now finding out that all of his photos were fake, He never cut one lawn EVER, apparently he would show up at the site, take before photos, and then when he got home fix the photos and add the meta data to the photos and send in the results as if he did the work. Not only this, but now our company is having to replace appliances that he apparently has stolen, and yes it is now proven that he was stealing them because he sold several of the appliances to a local store that required a copy of his ID and the local police in that state were able to track the appliances down. Also we are now involved with settling several claims by homeowners claiming that there belongings were taken during a few initial secures. We all know that homeowners have rights, and one of them are to claim any personal items within a certain time frame from a home being secured. The aftermath of this guy is still haunting us. So our company learned a lesson and we no longer allow anyone to work without an IC01 clearance level from Aspen, as well as we run them in another network and monitor it every 90 days. But also I need to point out that he signed a paper declaring he has never been convicted of a crime in other than minor speeding tickets in the past 10 years. This paper also states that in the event that he failed to disclose any criminal charges in the past 10 years that he understood that he may not get paid for any work he performed, and in fact it further stated that it was up to the client the work was performed and it would be very unlikely that he would receive payment should his criminal background came back as anything other than an IC01.
> 
> So let's recap, this looser, provided fake documents, did not do any work (meaning NONE, no actual work was completed), our clients did not pay for any services (ZIP) so we did not make our normal percentage, we incurred expenses to dispatch the job and paid for the mobile app usage, we actually paid another PPA to go do the work, even though we did not get paid by the client, and now to-date we have now paid out around 32 K because of the stuff he stole. Who knows what else is going to come of this. So no our company will not say we are sorry, not feel guilty for not paying this LOOSER for what work he claimed to do, when all he did from the beginning was to perform a huge fraud against us and the industry. I am told by authorities this scheme is becoming a very big problem in our industry over the last 12 months.
> 
> So in closing, WE are not a company that is out to hide or defraud anyone, we are in business to P&P work for our clients. Without PPA's (labor) we would not be where we are now.





Bigtrucker said:


> Im so proud of you honey
> 30,000 workers that's like 600 a state.
> and Honey you claimed that the 1 worker you screwed didn't do ANY work so of course you wouldn't pay him.
> But just like I taught you still try and bill the client.
> and a little more advise.
> I don't think the people on here will believe picking up a few tubes of toothpaste, 409, bleach and a few radioactive materials and turn that few hundred dollar order to thousands.
> 
> Oh by the way hows the hair growing scam and diet pills working out
> sales up or down
> 
> sincerely
> MOMMY


:biggrin:Ha Ha Ha my thoughts exactly 30k contractors (agents) and their client is paying them for toothpaste and bug spray. Where do I sign? I had to fight tooth and nail to get paid for used motor oil, tires and paint never knowing the banks were paying premiums for Crest, and Raid. 10k bonus!!?? Wow no wonder you have 30k agents I might actually accept 20 bucks a cubic yard if I'm getting another 10 bucks for a tube of preparation H!! (which I'm sure will come in handy when all the smoke and mirrors disappear)


----------



## safeguard dropout

PropPresPro said:


> :vs_no_no_no:
> I need to know what I will be paid before I can make an informed decision as to whether I'll execute a legal contract with a company, or to invest my most precious asset - time - into your "training course" rolleyes, or even complete _any_ work based solely on your guarantee of "magic".


30,000 people have already done it, what wrong with you?:vs_worry:


----------



## AceVentura

*Budhists?*

http://www.wellington-enterprise.com/

Is budism the main religion of the P&P firm?

Wellington are you the reincarnation of a failed firm?

Huge executive team! 5 Executives to manage the entire U.S. - Finally a company whom will have some control of whats happening!!

So Wellington let me get this straight - 

1. You have all the work? Right?

2. You pay fast & You pay well? Right?

3. So is it us, the people performing the work are supposed to finance your company? Or are you able to pay us all initial draws & retainers?

4. Wellington for assurance that you are capable of resolving claims should you fail please list the following for all to see.

A - Capital on hand
$1-$20,000
$20,000 - $50,000
$50,000 - $100,000
$100,000 - $200,000
or a general range if not within.

B. - Assets - & approximate value - not including liabilities.

C. Adress - contact info, references from clients

D. - Business plan / model because I am assuming you are asking us to invest - what are we investing into?

E. - Your experience - any other companies you run or have run

F. - Why you showed up late for a dance that is ending?


Wellington if your gonna burn people real quick like I think you will it is probably unwise to post your executive team on your website. Are they supposed to be your Scapegoats? 

Are you cold enough to burn the reputations of those not understanding and playing your game?

Wellington is this your first dance? Asking because I am assuming Wellington is your last name & all the others have already learned that is a no no because when the pitch forks come you already gave up who you are.

Wellington - If you can prove from questions A-F that you are a viable company perhaps you will find some people to play your games.:wink:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Hello- Sorry for the delay in responding to all this furry about my our company. I have been very busy and just found out that all the emails from this site were going to my junk folder.
> 
> First let me make something crystal clear and then give an update to something. WE currently have nationwide close to 30K of active Property Preservation Agents completing P&P work on a daily basis for a wide range of our client base. NONE of them wait more than 30 days for any type of payment from us. We don't play any games saying the check is in the mail, we direct deposit all funds within 72 hours of receiving a payment from any client of ours. I would say 80% of our clients pay at least every 14 days. 10% pay on a weekly basis, 9% pay on a 21 day cycle and the other 1% pays net 30. So our property preservation agents are very happy with our payment schedule. Also we are the only company around that has internal contests each year based on the best Property Preservation Agent's score card. Each year our company gives the top PPA a 10K ($10,000) prize. Just for doing your job and doing it right and turning work in on time. We also do xmas bonuses and a bunch of other stuff that no other national company out there does to show our appreciation to our PPA's (labor) on the ground. We do this because without them our company would not be here. Our clients call on us because they know our PPA's go through a very tough training course, they must past tests and score high and we provide an overall better high class service than most other nationals out there. WE demand very high standards from our PPA's, in return our company treats them like royalty as we should. Myself and the executives here at the company have a combined experience in this industry of 40 years. So the reason this company is so strong is because of the folks on the ground, the employees and the leaders. We all work together to provide the best service to our clients. The one reason we don't just hand out price lists is because of our competitors. We have had issues with "fake" people signing up and disappearing once they receive the price list. So anyone that immediately asks for a price list, it throws up red flags and they are told that we do not provide one. However if someone is willing to complete the sign up process, sign the contract then attend our training course and pass, then complete one job, magically a price list is supplied to our PPA's. So all this hype is really over nothing. We pay out the best in the industry, I guarantee it. No one and I mean no one in the industry pays more than we do by client. Also our software lists all pricing in the for each line item so you know before you go complete the job what it pays for, we have a BATF department that our PPA's call into and speak to a live trained employee to add BATFS. We also pay to remove items such as things ranging from toothpaste, cologne, household chemicals, gasoline cans, paint cans, etc. one a per item basis not by the CYD. There is only one other national that does this that I know of. So it is not uncommon for a PPA to call in during an initial secure and say there is x amount of chemicals that need to be removed and get a BATF to remove it. A couple hundred dollar initial secure/services order can easily turn into a several thousand dollar job. All for bagging up some items during the same trip and disposing of them properly.
> 
> Now back to the PPA that never got paid. If I had something to hide about that, I would not have even mentioned it. However our company is not in the wrong for the actions of this looser. We are now finding out that all of his photos were fake, He never cut one lawn EVER, apparently he would show up at the site, take before photos, and then when he got home fix the photos and add the meta data to the photos and send in the results as if he did the work. Not only this, but now our company is having to replace appliances that he apparently has stolen, and yes it is now proven that he was stealing them because he sold several of the appliances to a local store that required a copy of his ID and the local police in that state were able to track the appliances down. Also we are now involved with settling several claims by homeowners claiming that there belongings were taken during a few initial secures. We all know that homeowners have rights, and one of them are to claim any personal items within a certain time frame from a home being secured. The aftermath of this guy is still haunting us. So our company learned a lesson and we no longer allow anyone to work without an IC01 clearance level from Aspen, as well as we run them in another network and monitor it every 90 days. But also I need to point out that he signed a paper declaring he has never been convicted of a crime in other than minor speeding tickets in the past 10 years. This paper also states that in the event that he failed to disclose any criminal charges in the past 10 years that he understood that he may not get paid for any work he performed, and in fact it further stated that it was up to the client the work was performed and it would be very unlikely that he would receive payment should his criminal background came back as anything other than an IC01.
> 
> So let's recap, this looser, provided fake documents, did not do any work (meaning NONE, no actual work was completed), our clients did not pay for any services (ZIP) so we did not make our normal percentage, we incurred expenses to dispatch the job and paid for the mobile app usage, we actually paid another PPA to go do the work, even though we did not get paid by the client, and now to-date we have now paid out around 32 K because of the stuff he stole. Who knows what else is going to come of this. So no our company will not say we are sorry, not feel guilty for not paying this LOOSER for what work he claimed to do, when all he did from the beginning was to perform a huge fraud against us and the industry. I am told by authorities this scheme is becoming a very big problem in our industry over the last 12 months.
> 
> So in closing, WE are not a company that is out to hide or defraud anyone, we are in business to P&P work for our clients. Without PPA's (labor) we would not be where we are now.



I understand you may think that asking for a price list is a red flag, But how am I, or anyone else, supposed to know if your price list is a good fit? There is no way I would waste my time or yours going through your training process and testing to find out there is no way I could make money. At that point its cost us both money. If I go though it all and pass and I figure out I cannot make money with your price list do I send you a bill for my time? Nope, do you send me a bill for your time that could have been spent doing other things? Nope its a Lose- Lose IMHO.
If some other company wants your price list who cares... If your as confident in your company as you say, Then toss it on out there and show them just how strong you are. 

I appreciate your 40 years of experience... Hubby and I have a combined 30 in PP and even more in construction.. ( a lady never reveals her age lol so I wont give you the math) Every one of us on this board has experience in one way or another
and we are all jaded.. It might do you good to realize that. 
I understand you might feel a bit attacked and will respond as such. IMO you as a company will be viewed and treated differently then another BOTG as we are. We have all been burned in different ways by companies just like yours so until you can show that you can roll with it and accept that you will be looked at and questioned as such. Other companies have come here and spouted they are different, you may be, but until you can prove it..

You might be right not to pay the guy who stole from you... If you brought him on Im sure you checked his insurance and can recoup that way..That was a chit thing to have happen, it makes everyone of us look bad; from the BOTG to the big co's in the industry. 

Ugh now I have to get back to scheduling.....


:vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## sixxgunner

Hope to learn more about this company soon. I appreciate your input and thoughts on this company.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Lol*



cover2 said:


> :biggrin:Ha Ha Ha my thoughts exactly 30k contractors (agents) and their client is paying them for toothpaste and bug spray. Where do I sign? I had to fight tooth and nail to get paid for used motor oil, tires and paint never knowing the banks were paying premiums for Crest, and Raid. 10k bonus!!?? Wow no wonder you have 30k agents I might actually accept 20 bucks a cubic yard if I'm getting another 10 bucks for a tube of preparation H!! (which I'm sure will come in handy when all the smoke and mirrors disappear)


FYI - Obviously you claim to know the industry but are not in the loop as to what clients are paying. Wells Fargo is now paying on a each basis for the items I mentioned. We need a photo of where the item was found in the home, a photo of the item removed, then a photo of the item with all the other items lined up in the driveway or other hard surface outside, then a photo of all items in a box or trash bag, a written receipt identifying where the items were disposed of and we pay 3 dollars each. Wells started this about 8 months ago and many of my other clients shortly after that. Any regional or national still paying for this stuff in the CYD rate is ripping you off. These items are on standing orders to be removed upon site, so it is an item our contractors call in to our BATF department and add to the ticket from site.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Example*

Here are some examples of what our company pays for by the 3 bucks each:


----------



## madxtreme01

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> FYI - Obviously you claim to know the industry but are not in the loop as to what clients are paying. Wells Fargo is now paying on a each basis for the items I mentioned. We need a photo of where the item was found in the home, a photo of the item removed, then a photo of the item with all the other items lined up in the driveway or other hard surface outside, then a photo of all items in a box or trash bag, a written receipt identifying where the items were disposed of and we pay 3 dollars each. Wells started this about 8 months ago and many of my other clients shortly after that. Any regional or national still paying for this stuff in the CYD rate is ripping you off. These items are on standing orders to be removed upon site, so it is an item our contractors call in to our BATF department and add to the ticket from site.




I think your the one ripping your contractors off only paying $3. I currently get paid $10 per hazard. Also your picture requirements are garbage also. 1 showing it there, 1 showing it gone, another showing it loaded on the truck/trailer. Who cares if it's in a box or bag. Dump receipts are a joke also. Wells Fargo (mostly MCS) accepts a hand written one so it says nothing about it being disposed of properly. If you think that 2 gallons of paint can be disposed of according to epa standards for $3, then you get off your chair and do it yourself.


----------



## PropPresPro

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Here are some examples of what our company pays for by the 3 bucks each:


I'm not seeing anything behind that bar that should be disposed of :whistling2:. . .

:drink:


----------



## BRADSConst

madxtreme01 said:


> If you think that 2 gallons of paint can be disposed of according to epa standards for $3, then you get off your chair and do it yourself.


 :vs_clap::vs_clap:Now that is awesome! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Zuse

PropPresPro said:


> I'm not seeing anything behind that bar that should be disposed of :whistling2:. . .
> 
> :drink:



LoL, Vodka comes in flavors now. orange too. Go get them tiger..... screw driver heaven is my motto. 

No im not talking about my wife..or her 5 sisters :vs_cool:


----------



## Zuse

BRADSConst said:


> :vs_clap::vs_clap:Now that is awesome! :notworthy::notworthy:


Ok now that was freaking just down right southern charm if I've ever seen it

LoL. you just crack me up.. home run bro..


----------



## Zuse

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Here are some examples of what our company pays for by the 3 bucks each:


Your balls are Huge..

There are three very specific things you need to do if you want to develop huge testicles….. 
And the vast majority of the men I come across are failing at all three…and their testicles are much smaller than they should be because of it. 
But once you tackle these things, you’re going to start seeing growth in a matter of hours _Literally_. 



1) Show pics of how huge you're alcohol bottles are.
2) Show pics of how huge your paint cans are.
3) show pic of how big your tooth paste is. 



But on a side note i have HUGE balls to. i do Wells for SL and NFR, in 3 states which means i have balls that are really big..:glasses:


No really they are very popular.


----------



## cover2

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> FYI - Obviously you claim to know the industry but are not in the loop as to what clients are paying. Wells Fargo is now paying on a each basis for the items I mentioned. We need a photo of where the item was found in the home, a photo of the item removed, then a photo of the item with all the other items lined up in the driveway or other hard surface outside, then a photo of all items in a box or trash bag, a written receipt identifying where the items were disposed of and we pay 3 dollars each. Wells started this about 8 months ago and many of my other clients shortly after that. Any regional or national still paying for this stuff in the CYD rate is ripping you off. These items are on standing orders to be removed upon site, so it is an item our contractors call in to our BATF department and add to the ticket from site.


I'll take 10 not 3 then I will take 5 separate pictures of my tube of preparation H.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

madxtreme01 said:


> I think your the one ripping your contractors off only paying $3. I currently get paid $10 per hazard. Also your picture requirements are garbage also. 1 showing it there, 1 showing it gone, another showing it loaded on the truck/trailer. Who cares if it's in a box or bag. Dump receipts are a joke also. Wells Fargo (mostly MCS) accepts a hand written one so it says nothing about it being disposed of properly. If you think that 2 gallons of paint can be disposed of according to epa standards for $3, then you get off your chair and do it yourself.


Frankly, your the type of contractor that has made the management team here at WE to stop using "contractors" all together. I am happy to announce that we are starting the process of converting all contractors to salaried employees across the country. Yes you heard correct. By the end of the year WE will not use contractors anymore. Either the PPA will convert to a salary, and will receive benefits, vehicle, all equipment to perform the job correctly as well as a credit card to purchase supplies, or they will be replaced with an employee in that area. We are starting this process in Tennessee and 4 other states. We plan on rapidly expanding this practice across all states until all 1099 contractors are eliminated. WE believe this will better service our clients. As well as keep our company off this board where everyone seems to know more than everyone else. I appreciate all the feedback on here. But I will be returning to the back lurking and watching as this site moves on to some other company. I wish everyone the best. FYI - most of the items shown are not "hazards" they are actually classified as something else that was just launched by our clients. The hazards are paid at a higher rate. Also most nationals still only pay by the CYD no matter what the classification is. Also our dump receipt is a "hand written template that our folks fill out, listing the dump address, and swearing that it was disposed of. I am sorry that you have so much hate in you that you do not trust anyone in this world.


----------



## AceVentura

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Frankly, your the type of contractor that has made the management team here at WE to stop using "contractors" all together. I am happy to announce that we are starting the process of converting all contractors to salaried employees across the country. Yes you heard correct. By the end of the year WE will not use contractors anymore. Either the PPA will convert to a salary, and will receive benefits, vehicle, all equipment to perform the job correctly as well as a credit card to purchase supplies, or they will be replaced with an employee in that area. We are starting this process in Tennessee and 4 other states. We plan on rapidly expanding this practice across all states until all 1099 contractors are eliminated. WE believe this will better service our clients. As well as keep our company off this board where everyone seems to know more than everyone else. I appreciate all the feedback on here. But I will be returning to the back lurking and watching as this site moves on to some other company. I wish everyone the best. FYI - most of the items shown are not "hazards" they are actually classified as something else that was just launched by our clients. The hazards are paid at a higher rate. Also most nationals still only pay by the CYD no matter what the classification is. Also our dump receipt is a "hand written template that our folks fill out, listing the dump address, and swearing that it was disposed of. I am sorry that you have so much hate in you that you do not trust anyone in this world.



Are you trying to say that you are going to only rip people off for 3 months before you call it quits?


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*LOL your funny and do not know how to read.*



AceVentura said:


> Are you trying to say that you are going to only rip people off for 3 months before you call it quits?


First you are being offensive, secondly no one said anything about "ripping anyone off", all contractors will be paid according to their contracts until they are switched to an employee. NO one indicating that I am calling anything quits, our company is just doing what we have been told the banks, private investors and other clients are wanting to see in this industry, doing away with the contractors. If we have 30 thousand employees our company has better control over the work being performed and the quality. If we pay our PPA's a sizable salary, give them benefits, and supply all vehicles, equipment, and pay for the materials needed to do the job, that makes happier PPA's. This industry is about to see a rapid change in the way banks, etc. do business and they are wanting 1099 folks out the door.


----------



## AceVentura

K

So answer the following question to gain some credibility Adam.

Are you from Tennesse or Austrailia?

A credible answer would involve kangaroos & kowala bears.

A non credible answer would include a travel agency owner in tennesse.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

AceVentura said:


> K
> 
> So answer the following question to gain some credibility Adam.
> 
> Are you from Tennesse or Austrailia?
> 
> A credible answer would involve kangaroos & kowala bears.
> 
> A non credible answer would include a travel agency owner in tennesse.


First, don't know why you assume this is our CEO Adam. Because this is not. I am the president of the company. Second, not sure what you are asking, seems like rubbish and completely off topic.


----------



## madxtreme01

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> First you are being offensive, secondly no one said anything about "ripping anyone off", all contractors will be paid according to their contracts until they are switched to an employee. NO one indicating that I am calling anything quits, our company is just doing what we have been told the banks, private investors and other clients are wanting to see in this industry, doing away with the contractors. If we have 30 thousand employees our company has better control over the work being performed and the quality. If we pay our PPA's a sizable salary, give them benefits, and supply all vehicles, equipment, and pay for the materials needed to do the job, that makes happier PPA's. This industry is about to see a rapid change in the way banks, etc. do business and they are wanting 1099 folks out the door.



I think you are dreaming if you believe that this is possible. I have invested over 100k in equipment just to handle this type of work. I own a pickup truck, 2 trailers, an suv with a cart on the back for winterizations or just days where no real equipment is needed, 3 commercial lawn mowers at 12k ea, and endless tools. I'm not sure how you can say that you will supply everything, I have been in this business for 8 years and I still buy new things regularly that I find that I have not needed before. Also once that "program" rolls out, you will be bankrupt. Have you done the math to find out what it would cost to employ 30k employees with all equipment? Also how can you pay someone a salary when some jobs require additional people to get the job done while others can be done alone? Also if you think anyone on this message board is going to change locks for lets say the same price as a full trash out, your dreaming. Your idea will fall flat on it's face faster than safeguard trying to keep more money in house and pay $2.50 inspections or $18 grass cuts. I can assume from the conversation that you have never left your desk to actually do this work to see what it involves? Also some days are 8 hours, some are 3 and others are 18, your going to "force" someone on salary to work from sun up to sun down and then spend 3 hours on the computer uploading? If your paying 200k a year, sign me up. Otherwise good luck finding that iddiot to bust their ass day in and day out for 30k, not going to happen


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Thanks for your opinion*



madxtreme01 said:


> I think you are dreaming if you believe that this is possible. I have invested over 100k in equipment just to handle this type of work. I own a pickup truck, 2 trailers, an suv with a cart on the back for winterizations or just days where no real equipment is needed, 3 commercial lawn mowers at 12k ea, and endless tools. I'm not sure how you can say that you will supply everything, I have been in this business for 8 years and I still buy new things regularly that I find that I have not needed before. Also once that "program" rolls out, you will be bankrupt. Have you done the math to find out what it would cost to employ 30k employees with all equipment? Also how can you pay someone a salary when some jobs require additional people to get the job done while others can be done alone? Also if you think anyone on this message board is going to change locks for lets say the same price as a full trash out, your dreaming. Your idea will fall flat on it's face faster than safeguard trying to keep more money in house and pay $2.50 inspections or $18 grass cuts. I can assume from the conversation that you have never left your desk to actually do this work to see what it involves? Also some days are 8 hours, some are 3 and others are 18, your going to "force" someone on salary to work from sun up to sun down and then spend 3 hours on the computer uploading? If your paying 200k a year, sign me up. Otherwise good luck finding that iddiot to bust their ass day in and day out for 30k, not going to happen


I appreciate your opinion, but everyone has one of those like something else our bodies have. Check in on us every six months. You will be amazed. Our PPA's are not going to be worked like you say. There will be more than one person on a crew. Our company is more than financially stable enough with money in the bank to pay for all that is required. So far the PPA's that have been offered this have jumped on board quicker than they can blink.


----------



## AceVentura

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> First, don't know why you assume this is our CEO Adam. Because this is not. I am the president of the company. Second, not sure what you are asking, seems like rubbish and completely off topic.


Ok El Presidente 

Ur business was formed in mid August 2015.

Ur website is pwbta.com - formerly for Phillips & _*Wellington Travel Agency*_

*Need I continue on? Or u gonna go back to what u refered to as "lurking in the shadows."*


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

AceVentura said:


> Ok El Presidente
> 
> Ur business was formed in mid August 2015.
> 
> Ur website is pwbta.com - formerly for Phillips & _*Wellington Travel Agency*_
> 
> *Need I continue on? Or u gonna go back to what u refered to as "lurking in the shadows."*


LOL - you think you know everything by sitting using google. Not everything you see is the full story. Phillips is a partner in other ventures that has nothing to do with Wellington Enterprise INC formally Wellington Family Enterprise LLC; Formally Wellington Trust LLP. Hec what's next you want the last 8 years tax filings LOL.


----------



## madxtreme01

don't worry, no one has ever heard of this company but somehow they are financially stable in the multi million range. They are another type of safeguard looking to be greedy and keep 80% of the money generated. Just remember all of those $1500 bush trimming jobs, or $1000 roof tarps or my most recent was a $8500 roof replacement, or a $1200 tree removal. These items will be completed for "free" by this companies employees because they have no incentive to complete any work. The banking industry will get more greedy and these properties will look worse than they ever have. Best part is, how much money will be lost when they have to hire a new person because the person they hired doesn't want to do this anymore. Can you imagine trying to collect a ratchet set and a screwdriver. It will cost them 10k for each new employee after the initial investment of equipment


----------



## AceVentura

https://tnbear.tn.gov/ecommerce/Fil...101043252191031154222163068092205184009221240

Odd that there is no registered agent listed for your corporation.

Is it legal for you to perform any type of work in Tennesse without a registered agent on file?


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*More ???*



madxtreme01 said:


> don't worry, no one has ever heard of this company but somehow they are financially stable in the multi million range. They are another type of safeguard looking to be greedy and keep 80% of the money generated. Just remember all of those $1500 bush trimming jobs, or $1000 roof tarps or my most recent was a $8500 roof replacement, or a $1200 tree removal. These items will be completed for "free" by this companies employees because they have no incentive to complete any work. The banking industry will get more greedy and these properties will look worse than they ever have. Best part is, how much money will be lost when they have to hire a new person because the person they hired doesn't want to do this anymore. Can you imagine trying to collect a ratchet set and a screwdriver. It will cost them 10k for each new employee after the initial investment of equipment


Gosh... more from this guy LOL... thank you again for your opinion. Please call me direct every six months. I will personally send you a check or direct deposit you a thousand dollars every six months if you call me and I can say see we are still in business and we only use employees. I am sure somethings will happen, things happen, but we have thought of most everything that can be thought of now, until we roll out and grow into this, we will not know all the bad and good. One thing is for sure there is another company out there that has this model. They are a national company, they have survived over three years. We are getting ready to buy them and all there assets and employees. My personal extension is 403. I hope to hear from you on March 10th 2016. Then you can come on here and say I got the grand, lets see if he pays again, etc.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Attorney?*



AceVentura said:


> https://tnbear.tn.gov/ecommerce/Fil...101043252191031154222163068092205184009221240
> 
> Odd that there is no registered agent listed for your corporation.
> 
> Is it legal for you to perform any type of work in Tennesse without a registered agent on file?


Please talk to our law firm on retainer Baker Donelson. The third top law firm in the US. They are paid the big bucks to handle filing the paperwork.


----------



## madxtreme01

setting aside all of the employee garbage, if you are such a big company with so many connections, how come almost no one has heard of you on this page. Some of us have 20+ years experience


----------



## PropPresPro

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> Gosh... more from this guy LOL... thank you again for your opinion. Please call me direct every six months. I will personally send you a check or direct deposit you a thousand dollars every six months if you call me and I can say see we are still in business and we only use employees. I am sure somethings will happen, things happen, but we have thought of most everything that can be thought of now, until we roll out and grow into this, we will not know all the bad and good. One thing is for sure there is another company out there that has this model. They are a national company, they have survived over three years. We are getting ready to buy them and all there assets and employees. My personal extension is 403. I hope to hear from you on March 10th 2016. Then you can come on here and say I got the grand, lets see if he pays again, etc.


I personally doubt that you'll be around this industry in any capacity in 6 months. Just since you've started posting here, your 'colors' have changed completely and you seem to like to blow your own horn too loud - that's really odd for someone who claims to have it together as much as you claim. And very odd for the president of a multi million $$ company to boot.
Maybe I'm wrong & you will be the next _mcsafeguardafaservicelinkcorelogicyprexxfivebros_, but I doubt it.
Good luck


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Not sure*



madxtreme01 said:


> setting aside all of the employee garbage, if you are such a big company with so many connections, how come almost no one has heard of you on this page. Some of us have 20+ years experience


WE try to stay out of the lime light. To be honest this is the first time our company for whatever reason has ever been brought to the spotlight like this. We are well know amongst our competitors. Several well known national companies have tried through the years to buy us out. But we just keep absorbing the nationals and regionals that just do not have the stomach or for whatever reason do not make it. The founder of the company was actually in the business back in 1981. As folks retired/died and the business was transferred in and out of various trusts and partnerships etc, one thing has remained the same, we seem to be the leaders in innovation and seem not to be so wrapped tight that we are not willing to try something new. Also the original belief of taken care of the person on the ground doing the work. The current management is from the original Wellington family and has taken full control of the company again, instead of being a non active owner. Since this has happen the company basically in the last eight years has seen tremendous growth.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

PropPresPro said:


> I personally doubt that you'll be around this industry in any capacity in 6 months. Just since you've started posting here, your 'colors' have changed completely and you seem to like to blow your own horn too loud - that's really odd for someone who claims to have it together as much as you claim. And very odd for the president of a multi million $$ company to boot.
> Maybe I'm wrong & you will be the next _mcsafeguardafaservicelinkcorelogicyprexxfivebros_, but I doubt it.
> Good luck


That is what makes us different. And to be frank, we are not trying to be anything like all those you mentioned. We are a different breed. You have no idea how different we are. Just to give a small glimpse inside our mind... just four months or so ago, we brought all our internal staff in the main office into the conference room and announced they will start to work from home instead of commute to work everyday. WE provided each of them telephone and various other equipment, built VPN and other security measures and sent everyone home. Now we have a wide range of employees nationwide that work from their homes and are very productive and very very happy. Ask anyone that works for us, they will tell you they love their job, and ask them where they see themselves in 5 years and they will say with our company. Adam first started posting on here and I got drawn in by the arrogance from most "mom&pops" on here. Then I started posting and am personally loving every moment of seeing how a few people on a not so well known site think they have this industry pegged and know everything. In reality it is people like myself that partner with the top financial firms in this country that dictate exactly what happens in this industry. I just got back from the NAMFS annual conference (which we just joined) and have been members in good standing with many other groups and I never once have heard anything about preservationtalk in all my talking with many important people in this industry.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Ace here is some other info*

Hey Ace: 

You failed to look at our New York Office: 

Your browser does not support iFrames 
NYS Department of State 
Division of Corporations 
Entity Information 
The information contained in this database is current through September 9, 2015.



Selected Entity Name: WELLINGTON ENTERPRISES INC.

Selected Entity Status Information


Current Entity Name:
WELLINGTON ENTERPRISES INC. 

DOS ID #:
3322145 

Initial DOS Filing Date:
FEBRUARY 17, 2006 

County:
SUFFOLK 

Jurisdiction:
NEW YORK 

Entity Type:
DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION 

Current Entity Status:
ACTIVE 


Selected Entity Address Information


DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity)

WELLINGTON ENTERPRISES INC.
65 CHRISTIAN AVE
SETAUKET, NEW YORK, 11733 

Registered Agent

JAMES HODGES
65 CHRISTIAN AVE
SETAUKET, NEW YORK, 11733


----------



## madxtreme01

yes, that makes tons of sense, lets be in a multi billion dollar industry that employs hundreds of thousands of people and lets keep it a secret. Do you really believe the bs that you are feeding all of us. We all know the national companies and have either worked for or know someone or worked for them through someone else. It is impossible that if you are as big of a player that you state you are, your name would be unnoticed. Also commenting on a message board at midnight (at least it is here) says that you aren't who you are claiming to be. In order for this industry to succeed, the nationals and regionals need to disappear and we all need to work as a contractor directly for these banks, hud, or the broker. The amount of waste that is seen in mid level management to feed the beast that is known as the national is obsurd. Explain how a company like MCS has their own price sheet which isn't hud allowable, and they have the nerve to take 25%. So who is skimming the rest? HUD allowables are there for a reason and should be paid to the hard working contractor on the ground level, and maybe work would get done the way it was meant to instead of the crap work that we all provide because the numbers aren't high enough to make sense.


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*ACE what about our CA office ?*

WELLINGTON ENTERPRISE, INC. 
Entity Number: C3577566 
Date Filed: 06/07/2013 
Status: ACTIVE 
Jurisdiction: CALIFORNIA 
Entity Address: 2275 HUNTINGTON DR #195 
Entity City, State, Zip: SAN MARINO CA 91108 
Agent for Service of Process: STEVEN WANG 
Agent Address: 2275 HUNTINGTON DR #195 
Agent City, State, Zip: SAN MARINO CA 91108


----------



## madxtreme01

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> That is what makes us different. And to be frank, we are not trying to be anything like all those you mentioned. We are a different breed. You have no idea how different we are. Just to give a small glimpse inside our mind... just four months or so ago, we brought all our internal staff in the main office into the conference room and announced they will start to work from home instead of commute to work everyday. WE provided each of them telephone and various other equipment, built VPN and other security measures and sent everyone home. Now we have a wide range of employees nationwide that work from their homes and are very productive and very very happy. Ask anyone that works for us, they will tell you they love their job, and ask them where they see themselves in 5 years and they will say with our company. Adam first started posting on here and I got drawn in by the arrogance from most "mom&pops" on here. Then I started posting and am personally loving every moment of seeing how a few people on a not so well known site think they have this industry pegged and know everything. In reality it is people like myself that partner with the top financial firms in this country that dictate exactly what happens in this industry. I just got back from the NAMFS annual conference (which we just joined) and have been members in good standing with many other groups and I never once have heard anything about preservationtalk in all my talking with many important people in this industry.



If you think that your company dictates what the entire industry does, you have another thing coming. Pop that big head of yours and come back down to reality. Let's not forget safeguard buying the field service division of BOA, and safeguard has more lawsuits than probably any known us company for screwing its contractors, and is falling on it's face bc of greed. Not 1 contractor is happy with them, they go through them faster than your neighborhood car salesman, and only new people to this industry that don't know any better give them a shot. I wish you and your company luck, but to change an industry that has been around forever, you need to be larger than a quiet nobody with apparently tons of money

Lastly if your as large of a company as you state, maybe you should invest some money in your joke of a website that looks like it was created with wordpres. Oh low and behold your site was created with godaddy.com and their web site builder. Real professional.. Your company is a joke. Here is what was found about your web site. Your huge, I hope we can all sit back and listen to you as to what your company is going to do. 



Domain Name: WELLINGTON-ENTERPRISE.COM
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 146
Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
Name Server: NS03.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server: NS04.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Status: clientRenewProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
Updated Date: 03-may-2015
Creation Date: 03-may-2015
Expiration Date: 03-may-2016


----------



## safeguard dropout

Wellington, would you post a few of your larger clients? Shouldn't be any secret...right?


----------



## Wellington-Enterprise

*Lmao*



madxtreme01 said:


> If you think that your company dictates what the entire industry does, you have another thing coming. Pop that big head of yours and come back down to reality. Let's not forget safeguard buying the field service division of BOA, and safeguard has more lawsuits than probably any known us company for screwing its contractors, and is falling on it's face bc of greed. Not 1 contractor is happy with them, they go through them faster than your neighborhood car salesman, and only new people to this industry that don't know any better give them a shot. I wish you and your company luck, but to change an industry that has been around forever, you need to be larger than a quiet nobody with apparently tons of money
> 
> Lastly if your as large of a company as you state, maybe you should invest some money in your joke of a website that looks like it was created with wordpres. Oh low and behold your site was created with godaddy.com and their web site builder. Real professional.. Your company is a joke. Here is what was found about your web site. Your huge, I hope we can all sit back and listen to you as to what your company is going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Domain Name: WELLINGTON-ENTERPRISE.COM
> Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
> Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 146
> Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
> Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
> Name Server: NS03.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
> Name Server: NS04.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
> Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
> Status: clientRenewProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
> Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
> Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
> Updated Date: 03-may-2015
> Creation Date: 03-may-2015
> Expiration Date: 03-may-2016


Dude/ whatever you are. You seem to be such a looser. You have no idea whom you may be speaking to on the other side of the internet. I do not see you having 42 offices nationwide, one in another state then the other. You better hope you are not found in our ranks, cause if you are you will be shown the door. You are the most stupid, one minded thug I have every met. You certainly do not know how to read and carry on a educated conversation with anyone. I just reviewed most of your posts on this unknown website, and you are so negative. I guess that is why you hang out on this looser of website and spill your thoughts that are not worth anything. I am going to retire for the night. I hope you have fun cleaning or changing locks or whatever your sorry pathetic self does. I am refuse to continue to converse with someone that keeps going on and on. I have nothing to prove to you and you have nothing to prove to me. So move on and I will move on. Don't forget to call for your grand every 6 months, it may be the only profit you see.


----------



## Wannabe

Guys guys guys ....

I find it refreshing to have a companies point of view. Be professional at all times. I find it "to bad" that whenever a Company Representative joins into a forum all heck breaks loose. I know everyone on this forum has been burned in some shape or form but there is always enough blame to go around. 

I have never heard, personally, of Wellington Enterprises but this doesn't mean he/she shouldn't be respected as anyone else on this forum should be. 

Heck maybe we can ALL learn from him/her.


----------



## madxtreme01

Although I do agree about having respect for others, I do not appreciate any one person coming in here any lying about random information. The 42 state offices he is referring to is his people that work from home, in 42 different states. Wellington has been questioned about all of the information (facts) he spews out without any information to back it up. Don't you find it odd that with this industry as small as it is, although large at the same time, a national isn't known by anyone on this site, but yet this site is unknown and has 2k members. I know in the grand scheme of things and people in this industry 2k is a small amount, but I can guarantee that everyone here has heard of Safeguard, MCS, Cyprexx, FAS (Now Assurant) just to name a few. He has over 30 clients but refuses to name any of his larger ones. His story changed from looking for contractors nationwide to everyone is switching to employee, if this industry is followed by what wellington leads, and then when his company was looked up to find out who he was, everything that came up showed that he was formed sometime this year. For all we know whatever parent company Wellington Enterprises is, they have no knowledge of this preservation company. I mean technically there can be a Safeguard Inc in Ohio and a Safeguard LLC in Nevada and technically it's legal. Lastly, how many times have you seen a president of a national post on a forum that according to him is a nobody site.

Also found this on indeed.com posted 11 days ago - very different from his story on here

*Preservation Specialist* 
Wellington Enterprise - Waco, TX 
Looking to hire a independent Property Preservation Agent.
Aside from lawn care this position will have other duties to include:


lock changes; clean out; winterize of plumbing system and other various duties, general inspections, letter delivery, vehicle inspections.
*Must be able to pass a drug screen and criminal background check.
*Must have own tools and equipment and lawn equipment
*Include air compressor and generator.
*Must be able to communicate with office staff on a regular basis
*Must be able to meet deadlines/Due dates
*Must be dependable
*Must have GPS Must have smart phone
*Must have truck/van with a trailer It helps if you are familiar with HUD standards
This is an independent 1099 position. Pay is per job performed. We have huge volume and year around work for the right person. We offer top pay in the industry. Direct Deposit. Competitive Pay. Referral Bonus. Sign On Bonus
Visit our website at www.pwbta.com to become a vendor or call phone contact number listed and choose ext 408
Job Type: Contract
Required experience:


Preservation Services: 1 year
Required education:


High school or equivalent

11 days ago - save job


*» Apply Now*
 Please review all application instructions before applying to Wellington Enterprise.
Apply Now

OK now this is really lastly, with the amount of publications on the internet about this industry and all of the big players are in and out of the news that this company comes up with nothing when searched. I would really like some hard facts about this company to prove and justify its statements


----------



## Zuse

I can clearly tell you that with out a doubt that every national is well a where of this site and lurk these boards on a daily basis. 

A few of us have been called out by some of the nationals personalty because what we have exposed of the bull sh*t screwy practices they have tried to shove down the throats of contractors.

And of course they wouldn't dare want to give this site anymore more exposure than it already gets. Period, exposing the dark side of this industry is the last thing they want. 

And if I worked for SafeScrew or some of the other national that are clearly crooks i wouldn't tell anyone that this site exist either.

But on a side note if you think you're going to w2 employees on a national basis your going to be in for a rude awaking right quick like.Giving w2 employees trucks credit cards trailers mowers weed eater and your aras is going to go broke right quick like. For one its been tried over and over and again and has failed every time. Workman comp and insurance, taxes, lost equipment and theft will be your undoing. go over to LinkedIn and search the sob story's of companys that tried that route. their long sense been gone.

Its one thing to hire processors to work from home because i do the same thing, but handing over equipment to employees on a national bases is a clear formula for failure. the cost are far more prohibitive on that kinda scale. 

If contractors don't own it they destroy it. period. its the nature of the beast. 

But i wish you the best of luck.

Ive been doing this for 12 years and at one point or the other Ive worked for just about everyone in this industry, and honestly Ive never heard of you or your company until you posted here. And ive never run into anyone that works for you and im in 3 states like white on rice. Its vary rear to run into a another crew out in the field doing this type of work and its so rear that when my crews do run into someone doing what they do i get calls about it. And those calls don't come very often.

Good luck.


----------



## K&L preservation

$12 for a 100x100 grass cut through hud, $12-$24 a cube, $75 a wint across the board are not the best prices in the industry, not even close.. showing how offensive you get when someone asks basic questions on their findings shows a lot..I do wish you the best of luck though


----------



## BRADSConst

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> I guess that is why you hang out on this looser of website and spill your thoughts that are not worth anything.


 :gunsmilie::gunsmilie: While I have enjoyed reading the banter back and forth, you are now being politely asked to knock it off. I have ZERO tolerance for anyone who wishes to trash talk this website. If you do not like this place, you are free to leave. If you continue to trash this site, its moderators, admins, owners, etc. You will be leaving and won't be returning.:gunsmilie::gunsmilie: Can you say :ban:??


----------



## PropPresPro

Zuse said:


> I can clearly tell you that with out a doubt that every national is well a where of this site and lurk these boards on a daily basis.


I know of a VP of one of the largest mortgage lenders that lurks here too, makes me think there must be others as well - Plus people associated with all the mortgage insurer entities, after all, it's the members of this forum who are maintaining their assets/investments/money. As for NAMFS members, _please_, I doubt there's too many that drink that kool aid that don't read this forum every morning before grabbing the WSJ.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Zuse said:


> Your balls are Huge..
> 
> There are three very specific things you need to do if you want to develop huge testicles…..
> And the vast majority of the men I come across are failing at all three…and their testicles are much smaller than they should be because of it.
> But once you tackle these things, you’re going to start seeing growth in a matter of hours _Literally_.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Show pics of how huge you're alcohol bottles are.
> 2) Show pics of how huge your paint cans are.
> 3) show pic of how big your tooth paste is.
> 
> 
> 
> But on a side note i have HUGE balls to. i do Wells for SL and NFR, in 3 states which means i have balls that are really big..:glasses:
> 
> 
> No really they are very popular.


So many questions answered-thank you Zuse.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

I just have a few quick questions/statements..

You stated that you have 30k contractors and you want to turn them into employee's and provide them with "all the equipment they need" 
So truck, trailer, mower etc... Lets go low low low here and say that that is $50k for that (hubby's truck was $65k alone so Im going really low here) So lets go with half of the 30k
$50k x 15k is $750,000,000.00 
750 MILLION.... Did I not understand something right?
Then on top of that a company CC for incidentals ? That's some deep pockets. 
Even if you do it state by state.. By the time you get to state 10 state 1 is needed new equipment.. 

You have 30k contractors that will become employee's. The average currently is 43k in completed foreclosures per month. That's only 1.4 properties a month per contractor. How will you keep everyone busy?

As employee's I can then assume that there will be a no compete correct? That wont work for most as we have more then one client we work for. How will you keep that in check?

If you have no one in your office how do you handle questions in the field? Im sure all your people are well trained but not everyone knows everything and we are all human. So Ill make a call to someone who, being human doesn't have all the answers, there are unique situations all the time, who will have to make a phone call then call me back? That's time not very well spent..

Ill hold off on the other questions for now.. But a statement or 2 if you don't mind.

The "LOSER" ( as in to lose not "looser" as to make unbound)
mom and pop shops that have nothing better to do then to sit on the boards and complain. Are not the people you should tick off.
As one of those mom and pops, you would be honored to have us. 
Lest we forget other co's that started as mom and pops, Im pretty sure the likes of Sam Walton, James Cash Penney (yes JC Penney's founders name was James Cash Penney) Or even the Rockerfeller's would shake their collective heads with that comment.

If you felt attacked here, well Im kinda sorry.. It might do you good to realize that we are a jaded bunch. We have been BOTG for a very long time. We have heard it all and seen it all collectively. For a co to come on here and go guns blazing and say they are the best and will change the industry and all that jazz, youre gonna get called out. Sorry nature of the beast. I know that there are a lot of lurkers here that ran straight to your site to sign up. Good for them if they can make it work with you.
But please do not insult the intelligence of all of us by thinking we don't know what we are talking about as well. 

I, personally, have been doing this a very long time. I run into other co's all the time. (although Im in the very same neck of the woods as a mod here and Ive never run into him, Id love to so I can pick his brain but, alas I haven't yet) I have yet to run into someone that works for your Co. Id love to... I have the capacity to be a lot bigger, I don't want to currently. Im happy right where I am. That may change in the future, but for now Im doing just fine and Im happy.
AND I know what Im talking about. 

You would and should be honored to have most any of us working with you...

Happy Friday ya'll Im off to go start a rehab... Cuz I feel like being in the field today.....


M:vs_cool:


----------



## G 3

*Trash Talk?*

I don't normally get into the arguments of others like this, but I just couldn't stop myself from jumping in. While I can agree with comments from both sides of the fence on the thread here, I keep thinking about the question of whether I would want to work for your company or not (Excluding the great possibility that your company will go bankrupt due to this new structuring). I am basing this on a VERY small piece of information I get from reading your conversations with those in this thread. In the end, the answer is always no. Here's why:

As the president of such a large company, you should know better than to get into a war of words with other people. Calling us "...loosers [sic]..." and berating others by saying "You are the most stupid, one minded thug I have every [sic] met.", shows us all your true character. One can then ponder whether the company follows the same methods as the president of that company.

If the president of such a company can't be proper in a public setting such as this, then how can I trust him/her in a private setting? It's just not going to happen.

So, I will never work for your company. Ever. I don't care how much money you may throw at me, it won't happen. Same goes for SafeGuard. Your attitude gives us insight into your company, and it is not good.

Besides... what president of a company uses such poor grammar? Not a very smart one...

Best of luck in your endeavors. I think you're going to need it.


----------



## oteroproperties

I feel left out. "LOUD NOISES!!!!"

ok. Im done.


----------



## idaho

I think it would be great to see some new changes I would love to be a employee doing this with benefits. Specially in smaller populated states think it would be great, but I do wonder how many return to property because of a blurry photo i would get. I would like to request Sirius radio for truck


----------



## Preservation Dude

If you are an independent contractor and not an employee, it is your right to know with whom you are contracting and get a contract in writing. Since the party doing the paying (payor) demands background checks, ICO1 background clearance, training and or experience credentials, Drivers License, SS#, GL Insurance, perhaps Workmans Comp, tools, truck, trailer, power tools, supplies, specialized contractor tools, smartphone, etc - it is within the legal right of the contractor (payee) actually doing the work, to demand certain credentials from the payor.
If no credentials are provided, other than a hastily constructed website, a phone number, email address, physical address, a vague implied (verbal) contract, and a post in a forum and on craigslist, then....(you fill in the rest of this sentence).
Which has lower barriers to entry? Property Preservation Middleman or Contractor?
Also, Mr Wellington from Johnson City TN, you have misspelled a large quantity of words in your "professional" letter in this forum. Does this inability to spell translate to similar inabilities in accounting?
"mmmnn yeaah, we dropped that zero at the end of your invoice, you will be paid $75 not $750 aight?"
don mean to be nitpicky, but thats all this biz is, a wild frontier of sloppy contractsmanship, nawm sayin?

ed note: btw, I posted this before reading the entire thread,and I am happy to see my gut instinct after reading Mr Wellington's initial letter was on target. These posts are great. thanks for all the well crafted posts! I am a newbie to this forum, fairly new to Prop Pres, and certainly not a newbie in life. Cheers.

another thought: methinks, perhaps the main reason for Mr. Wellington's post was the planting of his story about the contractor who "ripped him off". if you pay close attention to his colorful story, you begin to see the deeper agenda here. It is an agenda of full spectrum dominance originating in the psychology of banks and other t_rrorists. It is psychological warfare on all contractors. The story is designed to create a meme, or justification for the banks and middlemen to treat contractors badly. "You heard the story, there is a trend of contractors who are stealing and behaving badly, therefore you are lucky to work for me for free" kind of meme. There is absolutely no data to support the contractor abuses that this Mr Wellington (Bank/ Insurance Company/Rand Corporation operative) speaks. Ditto for any trend thereupon. If a contractor has a top level background check and owns and operates 100K worth of equipment, what are the odds that he/she will implement the type of disgraceful behavior Bank Operative Wellington insinuates? Next to none methinks. His story is a fabrication, propaganda designed to encourage Contractors to accept dismal terms.

Another thought. I know he mentioned that the lead character in his story only had the lowest level of clearance, but upselling always happens later and then, for the sake of ""democracy"" all members must agree to rules designed for the lowest common denominator...


----------



## madxtreme01

how convenient, wellington has stopped responding....can't handle it I guess


----------



## Preservation Dude

Mr Wellington is a computer generated troll-bot, designed by the RAND Corporation to plant seed stories in communities which are then used later by the fascists to roll out egregious legislation, methinks


----------



## oteroproperties

I knew this dude was full of **** when he said they had 30,000 contractors and he actually remembers the ONE!!! They didn't pay. Then when he started talking about making them all fully equipped employees? That's when I knew it wasn't worth my time to engage him.


----------



## Preservation Dude

Seriously, Mr Wellington is a computer generated bot. they are all over the internet spreading very well designed propaganda thought up at the RAND Corporation and other think tanks. Its all part of the eugenics agenda and social engineering. 
They are also designed to collect information. Bot shows up, presents a story, gets everyone all heated up, and what do we do? We show our hand. 
This data is collected and recompiled back at the social engineering lab, usually RAND Corporation or companies in Israel.
The scumbags stealing all the money in this society are gaming us and always need to be one step ahead otherwise we organize and they don't like that.
They need to keep us divided, and so we are conquered.
https://www.sba-research.org/wp-con...Engineering Using Social Networking Sites.pdf
In some sense, Mr Wellington, though, is a failed bot. he failed at his purported mission because we saw right through it, so it could just be an amateur or teneage hacker experimenting w bots. But then again he got us to divulge what we know about contracting. Wellington bot wants to know if we are actually catching on to the scam. We let the bot know that yes, we are well aware of the fraud being perpetrated upon us. The RAND boys are now using that information to figure put how to poison the well. Hence, the story about the contractor who was a thief. They are gaming us in real time.
Expect to see more stories about contractors who steal in the news. Most of the news cycle originates out of RAND.
The leader in social bots on the internet is Israel:
"By controlling information one can control people and the social networks. Hasbara volunteers help to police social networks for Israel. The big media are dealt with through BICOM and AIPAC, whilst the social media are policed unofficially by the Hasbara troll brigade. Priority is to stop influencers being compromised by anti-Israel sentiment."
Hasbara Troll brigade
https://whitewraithe.wordpress.com/a-guide-to-hasbara-trolls/


----------



## Fantasticfordme

That was all quite entertaining, I was in on the begin of this brawl, 10 pages ago. I know I am a new poster so I don't deserve "respect" I just chimed in with my personal experience with Wellington, felt very suspicious and felt the contractor who asked about them should know. As for Wellington he is lying about not using contractors until all the I's are dotted and T's crossed, I was point blank told we will send you out tomorrow and my paper work at that point was still incomplete to them. Also I do believe my fellow contractors that his national network is a bunch of people pounding phones and computers from across America, hence my receiving phone calls past 9 pm..sorry Wellington I have kids and work hard I am not 7-11..Also giving the details of the alleged thief contractor was unnecessary we have all heard that one before. Engaging in verbal diatribes with my fellow contractors/business owners is also unprofessional. And please use spell check as LOSER is spelled LOSER not LOOSER. Anyways if he is really the self proclaimed leader and new messiah of the preservation industry with this fabulous salaried employee idea, in my view it is short sighted. I like my freedom, I like being able to say no, I like being accountable for my work and my work alone..no excuses, I sink or swim on my efforts. I have been in preservation for five years I have done work for six companies of which I have been paid on time and every cent owed by exactly one. If he truly was a giant and has all this experience in preservation than he would know that for many of us sweating out and jumping through hoops to get paid is the norm and no amount of flag waving he does in the name of Wellington will change our suspicious nature. Just my opinion but the guy went from zero to 100 way to quick when questioned or challenged, bit high strung. Finally I really enjoy or find the posts on these boards informative. Because I don't post or comment often should it be assumed I don't know what I am talking about? I just felt this subject I could contribute on...thanks all!!!


----------



## GTX63

I was thinking their address was the old liquor store next to the Kroger at the strip mall in J City for those wanting to swing by for a meet and greet.


----------



## G 3

Damn, ford... nicely said.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> I was thinking their address was the old liquor store next to the Kroger at the strip mall in J City for those wanting to swing by for a meet and greet.



I have my beer delivered now. Not sure why but I love it when they back the truck up to the shop and start unloading 30 packs. 

It's almost as good as when my new locks arrive.


----------



## irishluck73

Stay away from them, heard bad things about the such findings to not pay for work etc. Bad business.


----------



## cover2

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> First you are being offensive, secondly no one said anything about "ripping anyone off", all contractors will be paid according to their contracts until they are switched to an employee. NO one indicating that I am calling anything quits, our company is just doing what we have been told the banks, private investors and other clients are wanting to see in this industry, doing away with the contractors. If we have 30 thousand employees our company has better control over the work being performed and the quality. If we pay our PPA's a sizable salary, give them benefits, and supply all vehicles, equipment, and pay for the materials needed to do the job, that makes happier PPA's. This industry is about to see a rapid change in the way banks, etc. do business and they are wanting 1099 folks out the door.


If banks want 1099 folks out the door............how are they paying you??


----------



## Ohnojim

*Q buddy of mine rented out part of his shop*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I have my beer delivered now. Not sure why but I love it when they back the truck up to the shop and start unloading 30 packs.
> 
> It's almost as good as when my new locks arrive.


to a beer distributor, right through the door there it is, don't even have to go outside. 
I'm jealous and I don't even drink.


----------



## Brasslandscaping

*wellington enterprise*

If anyone is thinking about working for wellington enterprise, doing property pre. work. I hope u look at this they are not a honest company to work for they lie to u about your pay. I did work for them and they gave me work one day and we did it and turned it in the next day completed. When I got my pay for the job they charged me a late fee. They said the job was late and they did that on every job we did for them. They held out of my pay over 750.00 for late fees on job I have records that we completed with in a 12 or 24hr period.


----------



## Bigtrucker

Brasslandscaping said:


> If anyone is thinking about working for wellington enterprise, doing property pre. work. I hope u look at this they are not a honest company to work for they lie to u about your pay. I did work for them and they gave me work one day and we did it and turned it in the next day completed. When I got my pay for the job they charged me a late fee. They said the job was late and they did that on every job we did for them. They held out of my pay over 750.00 for late fees on job I have records that we completed with in a 12 or 24hr period.



What do you have to say for yourself Wellington Enterprise.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Wellington is hiring*

http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Wellington-Enterprise

9 dollars an hour 
They are hiring now hurry positions will not last
Assistant managers 9 bucks an hour. 
You must possess an absence of conscience because duties will require you to rip off hundreds of contractors each and everyday.


----------



## NCnewbie

Bigtrucker said:


> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Wellington-Enterprise
> 
> 9 dollars an hour
> They are hiring now hurry positions will not last
> Assistant managers 9 bucks an hour.
> You must possess an absence of conscience because duties will require you to rip off hundreds of contractors each and everyday.


Laborer makes the same and data processor is only $0.50 less


----------



## madxtreme01

im ready to sign up to work full time.... at $9/hr, I can make a huge salary of $16640. Isn't that barely above minimum wage?


----------



## safeguard dropout

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> WE try to stay out of the lime light. To be honest this is the first time our company for whatever reason has ever been brought to the spotlight like this. We are well know amongst our competitors. Several well known national companies have tried through the years to buy us out. But we just keep absorbing the nationals and regionals that just do not have the stomach or for whatever reason do not make it. The founder of the company was actually in the business back in 1981. As folks retired/died and the business was transferred in and out of various trusts and partnerships etc, one thing has remained the same, we seem to be the leaders in innovation and seem not to be so wrapped tight that we are not willing to try something new. Also the original belief of taken care of the person on the ground doing the work. The current management is from the original Wellington family and has taken full control of the company again, instead of being a non active owner. Since this has happen the company basically in the last eight years has seen tremendous growth.





Wellington-Enterprise said:


> I am sorry that you have so much hate in you that you do not trust anyone in this world.


Sorry to everyone who is bored to death with this thread, but my curiosity got the best of me. Mr. Wellington made some ridiculous claims in his posts, we all know that. But what got me was that he was so well spoken in his lies. He did respond (for the most part) with the eloquence and class of a seasoned politician....not a compliment. I also felt that Wannabe was right when he said they may actually deserve some respect. I thought I would give them a chance to earn some respect, so I gave them a call.

A few Wellington claims to remember...

30,000 agents doing P&P nationwide.
All happy employees in Tennessee doing very well.
4 other states in the process of going all employee
By Jan 1st, all 1099s will be a thing of the past at Wellington 
39 clients, 37 are direct with no middlemen.

I spoke to a very nice lady that picked up the phone on the 2nd ring. I said I'd heard about Wellington and was looking for possible employment. (not a lie, I'd try it on the right terms) 

She asked where I had heard about Wellington, I was honest and said Preservation Talk. Surprisingly the conversation didn't end right there.

I live in the Midwest, not in a huge state but with a population of 3-4 million. She said there was no work available in my state, and I quote "honestly, I've never had anyone call from your state looking for work". 
I said, "Oh, would you have any contract work available? Not employment but 1099 work?" She said, "Tell you what, I'll send a packet over, you fill it out and I'll let my client know that we now have coverage in your state." 

Me; Huh, I thought you guys were fairly big.

Her; Oh we are.

Me; How many contractors do you have nationwide? 

Her; Oh boy.....around 70.

Me; 70? Did I hear that right? 

Her; Yes, I can't tell you exactly how many.....I lost count after 60. 

Me; Do you have employees doing P&P anywhere?

Her; Yes, but Tennessee is the only state right now.

Me; If I lived there could I make decent money working for you?

Her; Most of it is entry level, $9-$10 to start and work up from there.

Me; OK, send me that packet and I'll fill it out. You let your client know you've got coverage here.


Half an hour went by and no vendor app was sent. It was 12:03 PM her time and I tried to call back. The phone went directly to the recorded "someone will be with you shortly" crap. I had a lengthy drive so I put the phone on the center console and let the music play. I thought surely a multi million dollar company would leave at least one person to handle the phones during lunch. 48 minutes later I got disconnected due to poor cell service. I called back at 1:05 PM and it was answered on the 2nd ring. Same Lady. She sent the vendor app right over and I filled it out and sent it back. 

This was a week ago and I have received nothing from them since. No phone call, no email, no work, and no price sheet that was promised me once I filled out the vendor app. I'm so sad. :vs_smile:


----------



## Bigtrucker

safeguard dropout said:


> Sorry to everyone who is bored to death with this thread, but my curiosity got the best of me. Mr. Wellington made some ridiculous claims in his posts, we all know that. But what got me was that he was so well spoken in his lies. He did respond (for the most part) with the eloquence and class of a seasoned politician....not a compliment. I also felt that Wannabe was right when he said they may actually deserve some respect. I thought I would give them a chance to earn some respect, so I gave them a call.
> 
> A few Wellington claims to remember...
> 
> 30,000 agents doing P&P nationwide.
> All happy employees in Tennessee doing very well.
> 4 other states in the process of going all employee
> By Jan 1st, all 1099s will be a thing of the past at Wellington
> 39 clients, 37 are direct with no middlemen.
> 
> I spoke to a very nice lady that picked up the phone on the 2nd ring. I said I'd heard about Wellington and was looking for possible employment. (not a lie, I'd try it on the right terms)
> 
> She asked where I had heard about Wellington, I was honest and said Preservation Talk. Surprisingly the conversation didn't end right there.
> 
> I live in the Midwest, not in a huge state but with a population of 3-4 million. She said there was no work available in my state, and I quote "honestly, I've never had anyone call from your state looking for work".
> I said, "Oh, would you have any contract work available? Not employment but 1099 work?" She said, "Tell you what, I'll send a packet over, you fill it out and I'll let my client know that we now have coverage in your state."
> 
> Me; Huh, I thought you guys were fairly big.
> 
> Her; Oh we are.
> 
> Me; How many contractors do you have nationwide?
> 
> Her; Oh boy.....around 70.
> 
> Me; 70? Did I hear that right?
> 
> Her; Yes, I can't tell you exactly how many.....I lost count after 60.
> 
> Me; Do you have employees doing P&P anywhere?
> 
> Her; Yes, but Tennessee is the only state right now.
> 
> Me; If I lived there could I make decent money working for you?
> 
> Her; Most of it is entry level, $9-$10 to start and work up from there.
> 
> Me; OK, send me that packet and I'll fill it out. You let your client know you've got coverage here.
> 
> 
> Half an hour went by and no vendor app was sent. It was 12:03 PM her time and I tried to call back. The phone went directly to the recorded "someone will be with you shortly" crap. I had a lengthy drive so I put the phone on the center console and let the music play. I thought surely a multi million dollar company would leave at least one person to handle the phones during lunch. 48 minutes later I got disconnected due to poor cell service. I called back at 1:05 PM and it was answered on the 2nd ring. Same Lady. She sent the vendor app right over and I filled it out and sent it back.
> 
> This was a week ago and I have received nothing from them since. No phone call, no email, no work, and no price sheet that was promised me once I filled out the vendor app. I'm so sad. :vs_smile:


Priceless


----------



## JoeInPI

Gotta love a professional organization.


----------



## G 3

Ya know, with the new year, I thought that all this crap about these companies would stop and everyone would grow up and try to turn over a new leaf and do the right thing. Boy was I wrong... These companies will never change...


----------



## deputy138

Wellington-Enterprise said:


> It takes up to 21 days for bg to come back. We told this vendor to supply us with a local background check from the local police department. He supplied a fake one. Also we sent our QC guys like we do all our jobs within 72 hours after his jobs were completed and he never completed a job correctly. You are only talking about a week that he actually performed and work. In my opinion this guy was trying to scam us from the beginning. So calling me a thief is totally wrong. But this is America and you are certainly entitled to your thoughts. I would just ask that If you have all this knowledge about this industry, then why are you not directly contracted with the banks and running your successfully business? It is not that hard to get contracts with direct clients instead of using a middle man. Just up your limits on your insurance get bonded and a few other things, show that you are experienced and have the resources to finance the operations in the states you want to operate in, and I am sure you can do it. The put yourself in my shoes would you really pay a contractor for work that 1) was completed wrong even though on the work order it spells out what to do step by step 2) to a person that supplied you with a fake police back ground from the local authorities 3) then the real back ground comes back IC04 the worst you can get with Aspen Grove.
> 
> Then you are required to notify your clients, and they don't pay you? We actually paid another contractor to go behind him and fix all the stuff he did not do. So again, know the facts before you slam some one. Also I wish he would sue me, first they would arrest him once he showed in court because of all the outstanding warrants and second no judge in America would grant a judgement. I wish you much success in your endeavors. Have a great successful carrier.


I'm assuming you use Aspen Grove "which is another ripoff" for your background checks. having retired from lawenforcement I do have a little knowledge in the field. I can do a NCIC check in about 15mins. for far less than what Aspen Grove does and, I doubt they use NCIC.


----------



## deputy138

Brasslandscaping said:


> If anyone is thinking about working for wellington enterprise, doing property pre. work. I hope u look at this they are not a honest company to work for they lie to u about your pay. I did work for them and they gave me work one day and we did it and turned it in the next day completed. When I got my pay for the job they charged me a late fee. They said the job was late and they did that on every job we did for them. They held out of my pay over 750.00 for late fees on job I have records that we completed with in a 12 or 24hr period.


 In Kentucky we have the best property lien law of any state. I must share this, you have P&P companys "including Wellington" in this area begging for contractors. I've applied and soon as they know my background as a Police Officer they run with my app. to the shredder. lol. Then again maybe they do not trust Police Officers...


----------

